# Unfall Gefahr Durch Schnellspanner



## markuztirol (31. Mai 2005)

wie schon von einigen leuten im verschiedenen beriechen des forums erwähnt geht von dne iridium schnellspannern eine große gefahr aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!! Achtung !!! erhöhtes Unfallrisiko und Verletzungsgefahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Schnellspanner lösen sich!!!!! Und das schon nach kurzer zeit   (zb... 3 mal über eine Treppe runterzufahren hat gereicht um den vorderreifen so zu lösen dass dieser 3 mm spiel bekam.. (die Schraube am Schnellspanner konnte ohne wesentlichen widerstand trotz geschlossenem Schnellspanner mit den Fingern verdreht werden!!!!!!!
Und ich habe den Schnellspanner extrem fest angezogen gehabt!!!!!!!

Entweder sind diese Schnellspanner ******* oder es handelt sich um eine defekte Lieferung.... 


habe ein nerve es7  weiß leider nicht welche bikes noch diese schnellspanner haben.. aber prüfft besser zwei dreimal bei einer abfahrt ob noch alles fest ist, und eine stellungnahme von CANYON wäre jetzt langsam mehr als angebracht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2005)

Moin,

selbst an den "teueren" Bikes sind die Iridium Schnellspanner verbaut. Ich hatte allerdings am Wochenende keine Probleme damit u. geschont hab ich das Radl net. Sicherheitshalber hab ich mir aber gestern die Salsa Flip Off Schnellspanner beim hibike bestellt. Die ganzen Berichte hier machen ein ruhiges biken gar nicht möglich   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2005)

Also meiner hält!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bis jetzt ohne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Probleme (hab nur hinten einen!!!!!!!!!!, vorne Steckachse!!!!!!!!!!), und fahre sicher nicht zimperlich.

Lässt sich auch nicht drehen, auch wenn er nur leicht angezogen ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vielleicht gabs eine defekte charge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

@August1328
Also im XC5 sind Shimanos drinnen und das gehört nicht zu den teuersten!   Wenn ich mich recht erinnere stand auch nirgendwo geschrieben wo welche verbaut sind, oder?


----------



## Canyonier (31. Mai 2005)

Ich vermute die Schnellspanner haben etwas große Toleranzen, meine halten bis jetzt ohne Probleme und sind auch nicht übermäßig hart angezogen.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (31. Mai 2005)

Die Spanner im XC5 sind bei Deore-Naben meiner Erfahrung nach immer dabei und sind (zumindes äußerlich) identisch mit älteren LX-Spannern, an meinem 8 Jahre alten Drekking-Bike waren schon die gleichen. 
Hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme. 
Wenn die Iridium nichts taugen, dann besorgt Euch doch nen Satz Deore-Naben, da sind die Spanner dann dabei - ist billiger, als XT-Spanner einzeln, und die Naben kann man dann ja am Alltagsrad auffahren...


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Hab meine sehr fest angezogen, bis jetzt halten sie perfekt. 
Bin aber schon am Rätseln, ob ich mir nicht XT-Spanner zulege. (kosten 12 Euro, oder?)

@aemkei: was ist heute mit deinen Rufzeichen los?


----------



## Frankfurter (31. Mai 2005)

Ich hab meine gleich am Anfang ausgetauscht weil ich zufällig noch gute rumliegen hatte. 
Aber mal nebenbei, ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Radon gekauft und da sind Magura Naben verbaut die baugleich mit irgendwelchen Hügis sind. Und die Magura Schnellspaner die da verbaut sind, sehen zumindest äußerlich (bis auf den Magura Aufdruck) 100% gleich aus. Denke mal das sind Schnellspanner die in Taiwan in großer Serie hergestellt werden und ab ner gewissen Menge kannste da dann dein Logo eingearbeitet bekommen. 
Die Iridium Schnellspanner von mir sind jetzt be nem Freund am Rad und halten da jetzt seit mehr als nem Jahr...


----------



## Knuffi (31. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe mir gleich XT-Spanner dran gebaut, waren bei Ebay für 18 zu bekommen.

Bis jetzt halten die Bombenfest


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

Meine Iridium Spanner halten auch seit mehreren hundert Kilometern bombenfest. Aber wenn sich auch nur einer davon annährend lösen sollte, dann ab zum örtlichen Bikeshop und ein paar Euros in bessere investiert. Ich hätte ansonsten nie mehr Vertrauen in das Bike.

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## Boris P (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also an meinem BM1 hat sich der hintere auch 1xgelöst, gab einen riesen Ratsch noch kurz bevor ich über eine Rampe wollte, dachte das wäre Zufall oder hätte ihn nicht richtig fest geschlossen. Werde jetzt mal drauf achten.

@aemkei77
...wie geht's dir mit deinem BM?

Grüße, Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (31. Mai 2005)

Na wo ist denn da die Stellungnahme von Canyon  
Wenn die Dinger wirklich so schlecht sind, was canyon mit sicherheit nicht zugibt, wäre vielleicht mal die Frage einer Rückrufaktion, aber ich denke in so einem Fall, wäre Canyon Geschichte, da es meiner Meinung nach fraglich ist, wieviel Kohle sich Canyon für so einen Schaden leistne könnte.

Tja, die nächste Frage wäre (natürlich nur wenn die Schnellspanner wirklich fehlerhaft sind), wie hoch wohl ein schwerer Unfall zu beziffern ist  
Ein Kunde weniger, ( Na man kommt ja mit der Produktion eh nur schwer hinterher),
und SChadensersatzansprüche muß man halt schauen, wieviel da so auf einen Fahrradproduzenten zukommen würden.

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern (und auch Canyon) das so ein Unfall nie passieren wird, und wir alle weiterhin Spaß und unseren  Bikes haben.

Laßt Rocken  

So long - Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Na wo ist denn da die Stellungnahme von Canyon  ...


Moin, jetzt weißte warum Staabi im Urlaub ist...


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Na wo ist denn da die Stellungnahme von Canyon
> Wenn die Dinger wirklich so schlecht sind, was canyon mit sicherheit nicht zugibt, wäre vielleicht mal die Frage einer Rückrufaktion, aber ich denke in so einem Fall, wäre Canyon Geschichte, da es meiner Meinung nach fraglich ist, wieviel Kohle sich Canyon für so einen Schaden leistne könnte.
> 
> Tja, die nächste Frage wäre (natürlich nur wenn die Schnellspanner wirklich fehlerhaft sind), wie hoch wohl ein schwerer Unfall zu beziffern ist
> ...



Naja, also wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. Vielleicht sind`s max. 10 % die Probleme mit den Schnellspannern haben, wenn überhaupt. Wenn Ihr Euch nicht sicher seid, dann kauft Euch halt für ein paar Euronen XT Schnellspanner. Der Grund warum ich mir die Salsa Teile gekauft habe hat aber mehr mit Stabilität zu tun, denn schließlich ist meine Sherman Firefly ohne Steckachse. Bei meinem Einsatzzweck will ich nunmal die besten u. stabilsten Schnellspanner haben die am Markt sind.

Ois easy.....
Werd dann in ein paar Stunden erstma gemütlich in die Allianz Arena wackeln...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ois easy.....
> Werd dann in ein paar Stunden erstma gemütlich in die Allianz Arena wackeln...
> 
> Gruss
> Oli


Um Gods wuin!!!! A Roda oda wia?


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gods wuin!!!! A Roda oda wia?



  :kotz:


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gods wuin!!!! A Roda oda wia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

Nirgendwo hat man Ruhe....


----------



## Wrangler (31. Mai 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund warum ich mir die Salsa Teile gekauft habe hat aber mehr mit Stabilität zu tun, denn schließlich ist meine Sherman Firefly ohne Steckachse. Bei meinem Einsatzzweck will ich nunmal die besten u. stabilsten Schnellspanner haben die am Markt sind.



Mal eine Frage zu den Salsa Flip Offs:

Welche hast du denn da genommen?
Für ein vollgefedertes Rad sollte man ja wohl tunlichst auf die Titan-Version verzichten, oder?
Es wären ja aus Stabilitätsgründen die CroMo angesagt, oder?
Hab ich bei bike-components für 47,- EUR gesehen, das geht ja eigentlich...


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2005)

Hi Wrangler,

klar, hab mir die CrMo bestellt.... passend zum Bike in schwarz.
47 Euro ist ein super Preis, hab 51 Euro bezahlt + 5 Euro Versand.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Jetzt kontrolliere ich vor dem Wegfahren zur Sicherheit die Schnellspanner - mein vorderer hat auch sich gelockert!!
(und das, obwohl ich beide wirklich fest angezogen habe.....!


----------



## IceCube (31. Mai 2005)

Bei mir hat sich Schnellspannertechnisch noch nichts gelockert.
Ich muss euch Katastrophen-Voyeure da leider enttäuschen.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (31. Mai 2005)

bei meinem ES6 Baujahr 2001 habe ich bis jetzt mit den Schnellspannern von Iridum keine Probleme gehabt.  
Seit ersten Mai fahre ich das ES8 Baujahr 2005   mit Schnellspannern von Iridum. Auch ich musste jetzt feststellen, dass sich die Schnellspanner gelockert haben.  Ich werde die Spanner jetzt jedesmal vor einer Ausfahrt kontrollieren. Sollte sich keine Besserung einstellen muß Canyon diese durch funktionsfähige ersetzen. 

Gruß aus dem Schwobenländle von Mecka-Joe

NS: Dass Canyon noch keine Stellungnahme zu diesem Problem abgegeben     hat verwundert mich schon  , oder habe ich da was überlesen.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (31. Mai 2005)

Staabi ist in Urlaub, und wer sonst von Canyon schaut denn täglich hier rein? Der Fred wurde schliesslich heute erst eröffnet!
Der direkte Weg ist, wenn es um Nachbesserungswünsche geht, sicherlich der bessere. Also ruft an oder schickt eine Mail, das bringt mehr, dann könnt ihr ja im Forum das Ergebnis schildern oder Canyon darauf hinweisen, sich hier selbst mal zu Wort zu melden.


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits, da ich auch hier im Forum über die Schnellspanner berichtete, habe ich mir ebenfalls die XT`s geholt. Meiner Meinung nach, haben sich die SS bei mir ein Mal gelöst und zweite Chance kriegen sie nicht - lebensgefährlich    In solchen Fällen bin ich ein Sicherheits-Fanatiker.

Zu Canyon: da sich die Meldungen über lösende Schnellspanner mehren, müßte Canyon jeden Kunden anschreiben und für Ersatz sorgen. Kosten & Image hin und her: sollte etwas schlimmes passieren, z. B. mit einem Biker dem das Problem nicht bekannt war, da er das Forum nicht kennt, handelt Canyon grob Fahrlässig ! Und das kann erst Folgen haben ! Canyon ist das Problem bekannt und muss reagieren ! Wird es nicht der Fall sein, halte ich von dieser Firma nicht mehr viel, da es unter Umständen mit unserem Leben gespielt wird und da hört jeder Spaß auf. 

Fazit: egal ob eure SS bombenfest sitzten oder nicht - die Iridium-SS müssen weg 

Wenn man sich ein Bike für fast oder sogar über 2.000,-  leisten kann, sollte am falschen Ende nicht sparen - oder fährt Ihr z. B. ein Porsche mit runderneuerten Reifen vollgas ?

Frage nebenbei: ich bin gespannt, was die Iridium-Felgen & -Naben taugen   

Seid wachsam - aber bevor etwas schlimmes passiert.....

Gruß


----------



## rumblefish (1. Juni 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Canyon: da sich die Meldungen über lösende Schnellspanner mehren, müßte Canyon jeden Kunden anschreiben und für Ersatz sorgen. Kosten & Image hin und her: sollte etwas schlimmes passieren, z. B. mit einem Biker dem das Problem nicht bekannt war, da er das Forum nicht kennt, handelt Canyon grob Fahrlässig ! Und das kann erst Folgen haben ! Canyon ist das Problem bekannt und muss reagieren ! Wird es nicht der Fall sein, halte ich von dieser Firma nicht mehr viel, da es unter Umständen mit unserem Leben gespielt wird und da hört jeder Spaß auf.



Da schliesse ich mich voll und ganz an. Sind nur ein paar Euro Teile aber hier muss von Canyon reagiert werden. Das sind ja nicht mehr Einzelfälle  

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## weissbierbiker (1. Juni 2005)

gäääähhhnnn!! ich hatte schon letztes jahr das problem mit den iridium schnellspannern, eine abfahrt und das vorderrad war lose  laut canyon ists jetzt besser da stahlscheiben statt den plastikteilen verbaut wurden  
ich hab mir auch auf eigene kosten xt spanner besorgt (und meiner frau auch)--
aber canyon .....

gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (1. Juni 2005)

Auch ich hatte schon das Vergnügen mit einem gelösten Schnellspanner an meinem Canyon. Zwei mal.


----------



## markuztirol (1. Juni 2005)

an alle die bis von canyon ein statment kommt ihre iridium schnellspanner verwenden

übe3rprüfft sie nicht nur vor der ausfahrt, sondern auch mal zwischendurch.. vorallem beim abfahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich hab halt gmerkt (als ich die noch im bike hatte) dass nach hartem gelände, bzw ein paar harten bremsmanövern nichts mehr halten.

also tut eurer gesundheit was gutes und überprüfft die dinger sobald ihr denkt dass jetzt ein paar harte geländeabsätze und wurzeln .. und der gleichen waren.


und ja an die deren ssp sich nicht gelöst haben.. vieleicht liegt es ja auch an dem gleände in dem ihr fährt.. *fg* für richtiges gelände sind die dinger meiner meinung nach nicht geeignet.... (das thema berge wieder hehe flo du weißt was ich mein *ggg*)


----------



## stick007 (1. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> übe3rprüfft sie nicht nur vor der ausfahrt, sondern auch mal zwischendurch.. vorallem beim abfahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Viel zu aufwendig und mit zu vielen Unsicherheiten behaftet. Daher Schnellspanner lieber sofort wechseln.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Frankfurter (1. Juni 2005)

Mal aus Intresse. Ist das Problem erst seit 2004 oder gibts auch Leute die mit früheren Iridium Schnellspannern Probleme gehabt haben?


----------



## asksam (1. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte ja wenigstens bei den teureren bikes mit DT Naben erwartet, dass auch DT Schnellspanner dabei sind. Aber weit gefehlt! Bei den OEM´s wird halt an allem gespaart. Ich hatte gleich von Anfang an auf Pitlock gewechselt und bis dato keine Probleme.

ciao asksam


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Juni 2005)

gleich welches Schnellspanner-Fabrikt verbaut ist, ein Schnellspanner darf sich nicht lösen bzw, locker werden. Die Radmuttern bei einem Panda müssen genauso halten wie bei einem BMW.


----------



## markuztirol (2. Juni 2005)

ja und ganz abgesehn vom sehr hohem unfallrisiko, leidet das restliche material auch!!! mit hat es vor dem tausch einmal das rad in der federgabel verzogen, so dass die bremsscheibe an der gabel geschliffen hat.. ob das gut für die scheibe war.. zudem gut für die nabe...

und ich frage mich logisch auch über die restiliche qualität der iridium parts?????

und staabi .. guckt trotz urlaub immer mal ins forum (siehe wartezimmer) ich hoffe er schaut sich auch das mal an


und irgendwer hat geschrieben dass er denkt nur ien gewisser prozentsatz ist mit dem problem betroffen.. das mag schon sein.. aber auch das darf nicht passieren bei so einem wichtigem teil!!!! weiters vermute ich mal dass die meisten.. nur über kanal dekel holpern aufgrund von fehlenden bergen  ... und da würde ein zahnstocher den reifen auch halten... aber wenn die dann mal doch ins gelände kommen.. dann glaub ich steigt der prozentsatz gewaltig an!!!! 

und wenn amn so umschaut.. sind so gut wie alle betroffen die das bike hart rannehmen  .. berge und so weiter    

floh hat der lockerer spanner ja auch erwischt.. (grüße nach sbg)

so on

mit der gesundheit sollte mannciht spielen


----------



## nismo2002 (2. Juni 2005)

Helft mir mal bitte:
An meinen SS steht Shimano drauf (hab "Deore"-Naben)...heisst das, ich hab keine Iridium-SS??

Wäre ja beruhigend!


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> und irgendwer hat geschrieben dass er denkt nur ien gewisser prozentsatz ist mit dem problem betroffen.. das mag schon sein.. aber auch das darf nicht passieren bei so einem wichtigem teil!!!! weiters vermute ich mal dass die meisten.. nur über kanal dekel holpern aufgrund von fehlenden bergen  ... und da würde ein zahnstocher den reifen auch halten... aber wenn die dann mal doch ins gelände kommen.. dann glaub ich steigt der prozentsatz gewaltig an!!!!
> 
> und wenn amn so umschaut.. sind so gut wie alle betroffen die das bike hart rannehmen  .. berge und so weiter
> 
> ...



Ich hab`s geschrieben... Nur, weil in Deinem Namen ein Tirol steht, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass andere nicht auch die Berge kennen (Du weisst schon, dass es in Bayern auch paar nette Hügel gibt u. regelmässig am Lago bin ich auch)  Und glaub mir, so`n Big Mountain lässt sich auch gut rannehmen...
Immer nur am jammern die Leute, ob Wartezeit, Testberichte, Schnellspanner, usw.... Sowas bringt mich nur zum Gähnen... Einfach mal die Geiz ist geil Mentalität ablegen, sich nicht über jeden Dreck aufregen u. für 15 E XT-Schnellspanner kaufen (für Raucher: einfach mal 3-4 Schachteln weniger qualmen oder für Biertrinker: 5 halbe weniger saufen   ) 

Ein Prosit ins schöne Tirol
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (2. Juni 2005)

hehe

dass es in bayern berge gibt weiß ich schon.. aber es sind nun mal viele aus ... weiter nordlichen gegenden im forum  *gg*  deshalb mein leichter sarkasmus

und es geht ja durchaus nicht um den geiz!! sondern vielmerh darum dass es verdammt gefährlich ist wenn sich ein schnellspanner im vorderrad lockert!

@nismo
wenn shimano draufsteht dann haste keine iridium dinger...


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> und es geht ja durchaus nicht um den geiz!! sondern vielmerh darum dass es verdammt gefährlich ist wenn sich ein schnellspanner im vorderrad lockert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagmacX (2. Juni 2005)

Muss mich leider auch zu Wort melden. Auch bei mir waren die Schnellspanner schon 2x lose. Prüfe zur Zeit vor und während jeder Fahrt ob sie sich wieder gelöst haben. Aber das kann ja nicht sein. Werde mir heute XT Schnellspanner ordern.

Eine Stellungnahme seitens Canyon wäre sicherlich angebracht! Aber schätze da wird nicht viel passieren bevor staabi aus dem Urlaub zurück ist...


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2005)

Ich verstehe Eure Aufregung, 
aber es handelt sich hier um Neue Bikes, da kommt es bei allen Schnellspannern zu einem Setzeffeckt am Rahmen,
Die Verzahnung des Schnellspanners grückt sich in der ersten Zeit in den Rahmen bzw in die Gabel gleichzeitig kommt es zu einer Kaltverfestigung des Aluminiums, dadurch lassen die Spannkräfte nach und der Schnellspanner muss noch einmal festgezogen werden.Wahrscheinlich kommt es im Schnellspanner auch zu "setzeffekten"
Darum nach den ersten Fahrten: Schnellspanner öffnen, die Mutter auf der anderen Seite weiter anziehen und Schnellspanner wieder Schließen.

Radmuttern bei Autos müssen ja auch nachgezogen werden.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nismo2002 (2. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @nismo
> wenn shimano draufsteht dann haste keine iridium dinger...


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Dosenbier (2. Juni 2005)

Relativ preiswert sind die Schnellspanner von DT? Würden natürlich gut
zum XC9 passen.
Tauchen die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankfurter (2. Juni 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Relativ preiswert sind die Schnellspanner von DT? Würden natürlich gut
> zum XC9 passen.
> Tauchen die was?



Guck sie die mal an und guck dir dann deine Iridium Schnellspanner mal an. Also meine sahen genauso aus...


----------



## Staabi (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bereits am Montag eine Mail an Kollegen gesendet mit Hinweis auf den Thread, da ich tatsächlich trotz Urlaub hier hin und wieder reinschaue. Allerdings habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, mit den Kollegen über das Thema zu diskutieren, was ich aber sicherlich übernächste Woche wenn ich wieder im Büro bin nachholen werde. Es scheint ja so zu sein, das sich die Iridium-Spanner stärker setzen als das Shimano-Spanner machen. Kümmere ich mich drum sobald ich wieder im Büro bin.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kette-links (2. Juni 2005)

> Zitat von Dosenbier
> Relativ preiswert sind die Schnellspanner von DT? Würden natürlich gut
> zum XC9 passen.
> Tauchen die was?




Hi, 
hab mir die DT Swiss bei Ebay,in neu, für 16,- ersteigert. Sind 100 gr. leichter und halten bis jetzt ohne Probleme   (nicht nur wenn man über einen Gullydeckel fährt     für Insider aus dem Saarland : Bomberabfahrt       ).
P.S Ich kontrolliere immer vor und nach jeder Fahrt die Schnellspanner (eigene Erfahrung damit gemacht und kostet effektiv nur 10sec. Zeit    )


----------



## druide1976 (2. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin mit meinem ES ca. 500Km und 8000Hm gefahren. Und noch immer lockern sich die Dinger.

Gruß
Druide


----------



## Jackie78 (2. Juni 2005)

Wie montiert man denn die Schnellspanner richtg? Bei meinen bekomme ich den Spanner gar nicht mehr zu wenn ich zu fest angedreht habe.

cu,

Jackie


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie montiert man denn die Schnellspanner richtg? Bei meinen bekomme ich den Spanner gar nicht mehr zu wenn ich zu fest angedreht habe.



Interessanter Thread zu diesem Thema. 

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=28192&highlight=spanner


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Juni 2005)

was mich interessieren würde, ist, wie sich denn bitteschön der Schnellspanner lockern sollte, wenn er richtig zu ist.
Das sich die Mutter verdreht glaube ich nicht, die kannst ja nicht mal mit ner Zange drehen, wenn der Schnellspanner richtig zu ist.
Das sich das Material setzt ist normal, aber damit müsste nach spätestens einer Fahrt eigentlich schluss sein. 

Hab bei mir extra kontrolliert, nach der Panik hier im Forum (und weil ich vor der Abfahr immer kontrolliere) und da war nie Spiel.

Also entweder gibts da einfach ne breite Streuung (von was?), oder die meisten hier hatten ihn nicht ganz zu!? 

habt ihr eigentlich jetzt nochmal nachkontrolliert oder sofort auf andere Fabrikate gewechselt?


----------



## markuztirol (3. Juni 2005)

hab meine schnellspanner sicher 6 mal nachgezogen... sonst wär ich nich heim gekommen *gg* der hintere schnellspanner hat sich nur kaum gelockert und nur einmal aber vorne arg...


----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich interessieren würde, ist, wie sich denn bitteschön der Schnellspanner lockern sollte, wenn er richtig zu ist.
> Das sich die Mutter verdreht glaube ich nicht, die kannst ja nicht mal mit ner Zange drehen, wenn der Schnellspanner richtig zu ist.
> Das sich das Material setzt ist normal, aber damit müsste nach spätestens einer Fahrt eigentlich schluss sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ameik,
die gleichen Fragen habe ich mir auch gestellt.
Meine Schnellspanner sind bombig fest. und ich bin bis auf ein paar meter Asphalt nur wurzelige Singletrails mit meinem ES6 gefahren.

Der Exzenter und das Gegenlager des Iridium Schnellspanners sind aus Metall, da kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel kriechen. Ich habe den Excenter mit einem Tropfen Getriebeöl geschmiert vor dem 1. Schließen (das ist der Unterschied, bei Schimano ist der Exzenter gekapselt) das setzt die Reibung herab und erhöht die Klemmkräfte.
@markuztirol
Schick doch mal ein Bild des montierten Schnellspanners an der Gabel, damit man sieht wie der Hebel steht. Der Hebel muss mehr als 90° schließen! D.H. er darf nicht an der Gabel anliegen!

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## markuztirol (3. Juni 2005)

@schappi

hi.. hab den schnellspanner über 90 grad zurückgebracht ... hab ihn nach unten montiert dmit er nicht anliegt. hab auch versicht ihn am schwersten punkt hinzuziehn.. hat auch nichts genützt.

die hebel position ändert isch ja nicht.. der hebel bleibt schon gschlossen.. aber wenn er locker wird kann man ihn mit dem klienen finger öffnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2005)

@markuztirol

ich habe eben mal dein gepostetes Bild angeschaut. Der Hebel steht nach unten und über 90° geschlossen. Das scheint i.O. zu sein. Hast du mal geschaut ob das Exzentergegenlager bei dir aus Bronze ist (dann ist es leicht goldig)  Wie stark ziehst du du den Hebel an, er muss sich gerade noch so schließen lassen
Gruß Schappi


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (3. Juni 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. Vielleicht sind`s max. 10 % die Probleme mit den Schnellspannern haben, wenn überhaupt. Wenn Ihr Euch nicht sicher seid, dann kauft Euch halt für ein paar Euronen XT Schnellspanner. Der Grund warum ich mir die Salsa Teile gekauft habe hat aber mehr mit Stabilität zu tun, denn schließlich ist meine Sherman Firefly ohne Steckachse. Bei meinem Einsatzzweck will ich nunmal die besten u. stabilsten Schnellspanner haben die am Markt sind.
> 
> Ois easy.....
> Werd dann in ein paar Stunden erstma gemütlich in die Allianz Arena wackeln...
> ...


  Jetzt krieg ich aber noch mehr Angst Augus1328, 10% das hoff ich ja mal nicht, da würd sich ja jedes 10te Rad zerlegen!???
Aber ich muß auch mal sagen das mir das ziemlich wurscht wär, wieviele von den Dingern aufgeben, da es meiner Meinung nach bei gar keinem vorkommen darf (zumindest nicht aus irgendwelchen Fabrikationsmängeln).
Die Sicherheit sollte priorität haben, und wenn das ein Hersteller nicht garantieren kann, soll ers wenigstens dazuschreiben.

Und es kann auch nicht sein, das ich mir ein neues Fahrrad kaufe und als erstes schon mal diese Schnellspanner umrüsten müßte.
Wenn das so Gedacht wäre, stimmt was in der Philosophie nicht.

Wo befindet sich denn der Einsatzzweck deines Bikes, das Du dir gleich mal die guten dinger reingetan hast ohne probleme zu haben??

Servus Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich interessieren würde, ist, wie sich denn bitteschön der Schnellspanner lockern sollte, wenn er richtig zu ist.
> Das sich die Mutter verdreht glaube ich nicht, die kannst ja nicht mal mit ner Zange drehen, wenn der Schnellspanner richtig zu ist.
> Das sich das Material setzt ist normal, aber damit müsste nach spätestens einer Fahrt eigentlich schluss sein.
> 
> ...



1. wie und warum sich die SS lösen weiss ich nicht ! Ist im Prinzip auch egal !
    Sie lösen sich halt - und das ist lebensgefährlich ! 

2. zum Thema "PANIK" - was würdest du sagen, wenn sich die Radmuttern an  deinem Auto lösen würden - würdest du ganz entspannt weiter rumfahren ? Nichts gegen deine Aussage bzw. Vermutung - aber dafür ist das Forum da, damit sich die Eidgenossen mit Infos austauschen. Und hierbei handelt es sich um eine ziemlich wichtige Information.

3. Meine Schnellspanner habe ich vor der Abfahrt überprüft - einer löste sich während der Fahrt - habe nur bemerkt, daß das Vorderrad einfach lose ist   

Noch was: habe über die Problematik bereits vor Auslieferung meines Bikes gelesen und dachte mir: so schlimm kann es nicht sein und es müssen Einzelfälle gewesen sein. Die Meinung war ich aber sofort los, als es mich auch erwischte. Zum Glück habe ich es früh genug bemerkt. Deshalb rate ich jedem, die Dinge wegzuwerfen ! Egal, ob sie noch halten oder nicht. Es sei denn, ihr habt eine dicke Lebensversicherung und wollt euren Familien was guten tun.......  

See you later by UCI World Cup in Willingen 
( XC, 4X, Downhill  03-05. June 2005 )


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Juni 2005)

hi xysiu33,

würd mich schon interessieren, warum sie sich lösen, vielleicht gibts ja eine fehlerhaft charge und man könnte das überprüfen, so wüsste man schon von vorneherein ob man einen gefährlichen oder eine sicheren SS hat.

Meine radmuttern haben sich schon mal gelöst (hab aber keine Alufelgen!), zum dem Typ   geh ich auch nie mehr Reifen wechseln.
Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass da menschliches Versagen im Spiel war und es nicht an den Radschrauben liegt - deshalb auch meine Nachfrage, hat mich einfach gewundert, wie sowas aufgehen soll

Auf jeden Fall sollte Canyon das nachprüfen

Und bin auch dafür, neue Schnellspanner zu kaufen, sobald das erste Anzeichen einer Lockerung auftritt. Und kosten tun sie ja fast nix.


Lebensversicherung hab ich, nicht wirklich ne fette, aber einlösen (lassen)  will ich sie nicht...


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bin auch dafür, neue Schnellspanner zu kaufen, sobald das erste Anzeichen einer Lockerung auftritt. Und kosten tun sie ja fast nix.



so lange würde ich nicht warten - sofort weg damit !

Auch wenn es nur einen verstauchten Finger kosten würde.......

Gruß


----------



## PWau (3. Juni 2005)

Eine Stellungnahme von Canyon wäre mal nicht schlecht! Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand bei der Werkstatt deswegen angerufen?


----------



## asksam (3. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi
> 
> hi.. hab den schnellspanner über 90 grad zurückgebracht ... hab ihn nach unten montiert dmit er nicht anliegt. hab auch versicht ihn am schwersten punkt hinzuziehn.. hat auch nichts genützt.
> 
> die hebel position ändert isch ja nicht.. der hebel bleibt schon gschlossen.. aber wenn er locker wird kann man ihn mit dem klienen finger öffnen...


Also wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, würde ich sagen, ist nicht richtig umgelegt. Evtl. die Mutter einen winzigen Tick lösen, und noch einmal festziehen, so dass der Hebel über den kritischen Punkt gebracht wird. Dann sollte sich auch nichts mehr lösen.

ciao asksam


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Juni 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Wo befindet sich denn der Einsatzzweck deines Bikes, das Du dir gleich mal die guten dinger reingetan hast ohne probleme zu haben??
> 
> Servus Hauptsache Spaß



Marathon   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
interresant zu Lesen, dass ich doch nicht der einzige bin mit diesem Problem.

Habe auch am 16.05.2005 unter der Rubrik Fahrbericht Canyon Nerve ES9  die Antwort die ich von Canyon erhalten habe, hier reingepostet.

Zu meinem ersten Beitrag bekam ich Hohn und Spott darüber ich wäre evt. zu Blöde die Schnellspanner richtig festzudrehen   

Und zu Bombenfest die Schnell-Spanner festzudrehen, da kann ich nur sagen das ihr die Gabelrohre zusammendrückt, und somit die Gabel mehr Belastungen aussetzt. Zudem habt ihr ein Miserablen Geradeauslauf. Also man sollte sich  Gedanken darüber machen die Schnellspanner zu wechseln.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit euren Bikes.

Gruß Stonelebs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Z. (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

sorry, aber ich bin echt geschockt. Nach unendlichen Jahren mit uralten Suntour-Schnellspannern (XC pro, falls das den jungen Lesern hier noch was sagen sollte), ging ich eigentlich davon aus, dass Schnellspanner keinerlei Thema mehr sind. Und so wunderte ich mich nur dass an meinem ES 7 nach 50 km so ein merkwürdiges Klackern im Bereich des Vorderrades auftrat. Dachte erst ich sehe nicht richtig, als das Rad völlig locker in der Gabel steckte. Dann natürlich an mir selbst gezweifelt: hast Du das Teil auch korrekt montiert. Aber eigentlich stellt sich die Frage nicht wirklich. Die Dinger müssen ohne wenn und aber fest sein. Egal ob ich damir über einen Waldweg toure oder wilde Single-Trails runterknalle. Klar XT-Spanner kaufen und gut ist. Keine Frage. Ich habe aber ein funktionstüchtiges Bike erworben und keinen Bausatz! Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein klarer Fall für einen Rückruf. Ein Studienkollege von mir hat sich mal wegen einem gebrochenen Schnellsapnner buchstäblich auf die Fresse gelegt (drei Zähne ausgeschlagen, Oberlippe durchgeschlagen ...) Das ist schon lage her, und ich ging davon aus, dass die Hersteller mittlerweile dazulernten. Offenbar nicht. Das kann nicht sein!!!
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## IceCube (4. Juni 2005)

Rückruf klar. Aber es würde ja im Grunde aussreichen jedem Kunden XT Schnellspanner zuzusenden.


----------



## Groo (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde!

Bin seit heute stolzer besitzer eines ES6   

Gott sei Dank ist das Wetter gerade ziemlich bescheiden, so dass ich noch nicht unfreiwillig die Mängel der Schnellspanner testen konnte.

Ich bin ziemlich schockiert was hier im Forum zu lesen ist. Vor allem schockt mich das Verhalten von Canyon ...

Die liefern diesen lebensgefährlichen Iridium-Schrott aus und haben es bis jetzt nicht für nötig befunden einen einzigen Kommentar zu diesem wahrhaft ersten Problem abzugeben.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Cayon an alle Kunden die Iridium-Spanner verbaut haben, einen Ersatz zu liefern hat. Die sollen sich das Geld von Iridium wieder besorgen! 

Was solls... ich werde nicht auf Kulanz von Canyon warten. Ist mir ein wenig zu gefährlich. 

Wißt ihr im Internet einen billigen Anbieter für XT-Schnellspanner (möglichst in Silber) ? 
Bitte Link. Ich habe schon geraume Zeit gesucht ... gefunden habe ich leider noch nichts (komisch eigentlich) 

Danke.

Gruß Groo


----------



## druide1976 (5. Juni 2005)

Bin am Freitag ein 45km 800Hm Tour gefahren. Davon sind 30Km Wurzelpiste etc. wo´s die ganze Zeit rüttelt! Vor der Tour hab ich beide Schnellspanner so fest gemacht das ich sie grad noch so komplett schliessen konnte.

Bereits nach der hälfte der Tour war der vordere Schnellspanner zwar immer noch komplett geschlossen, ließ sich aber mit dem kleinen Finger (!) ohne Kraftaufwand verdrehen. Das hat mich noch mehr geschockt, den so schnell sind die Dinger noch nie locker geworden. Hab das Gefühl die halten immer weniger, auf jeden Fall nichts mit setzen etc.

Weis sowieso nicht was in meinen DTSwiss Naben Iridium SS zu suchen haben. Bei meinem alten Bike war noch viel mehr von Iridium (Vorbau, Lenker, kompl. Laufräder, Sattelstütze) und da gab es nie Probleme.

Canyon will mir nun im Tausch andere "Schnellspanner die erfahrungsgemäß funktionieren" schicken. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wenn das wieder Iridium sind am ende noch die alten mit Plastik dann gibts aber Ärger.

Gruß
Druide


----------



## weissbierbiker (5. Juni 2005)

Schaut mal bei ebay , da gehen die am günstigsten raus--aber jetzt nicht alle gleichzeitig schauen, sonst setz ich auch noch ein paar rein ( ich habe schwarze für unter der woche und silberne am wochenende  )

gruss wbb


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juni 2005)

Leute, ich bitte euch - Ihr könnt doch lesen - und wer hier das Thema schon seit einiger Zeit beobachtet und gerade ein neues Bike bekommt dann sollte er schon neue Schnellspanner parat haben - oder seid Ihr Stundmans und wollt die Schrottreife der Iridium-Schnellspanner testen ?

Also wenn Ihr wollt, dann bitte schön - nach dem Sturz bitte ich aber eure Photos mit dem Bike.........

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: weg mit den Dingen! 

Wenn ich etwas Zeit finde, schreibe ich vielleicht einen offenen Brief, so daß sich jeder es herunterladen oder kopieren kann, seinen Namen mit Kundennummer drunter und ab per Email an Canyon. Somit nimmt das Thema einen offiziellen Weg - mal schauen was dann Canyon macht, wenn z. B. 100 solche Briefe per Email einflattern.....

ich rate euch noch mal: wenn euch eure Zähne und Knochen nicht mal ca. 12,- uro wert sind, dann viel Spaß.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (5. Juni 2005)

bei welchen Modellen sind die Iridiumspanner den verbaut? Ich hab an meinem XC6 Iridiumnaben aber Shimanospanner?


----------



## Jackie78 (5. Juni 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich bitte euch - Ihr könnt doch lesen - und wer hier das Thema schon seit einiger Zeit beobachtet und gerade ein neues Bike bekommt dann sollte er schon neue Schnellspanner parat haben - oder seid Ihr Stundmans und wollt die Schrottreife der Iridium-Schnellspanner testen ?



Sorry, aber von einem Spanner der in Deutschland verkauft werden darf erwarte ich, dass er hält, wenn er ordnungsgemäß angebracht wird, kann ja kein Argument sein dass man sein Leben aufs Spiel setzt nur weil's eben billig war.......  Da hört der Spass auf.

cu,

Jackie


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber von einem Spanner der in Deutschland verkauft werden darf erwarte ich, dass er hält, wenn er ordnungsgemäß angebracht wird, kann ja kein Argument sein dass man sein Leben aufs Spiel setzt nur weil's eben billig war.......  Da hört der Spass auf.
> 
> cu,
> 
> Jackie



Sorry, nicht daß der Eindruck entsteht, ich bin mit der ganzen Geschichte einverstanden und es geht mir am Popo vorbei    nee, nee: ich finde es schon eine Zumutung, daß wir - und viele andere Canyon-Biker, die das Forum hier nicht kennen, mit solchen Schrottdingen fahren müssen.

Die absolute Sauerei ist es aber, daß bis dato noch kein Statement von Canyon zu sehen und hören ist. Die Tipps mit "Tropfen Öl usw." sind doch lächerlich. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß es Canyon egal ist.   

Harte Worte - ich weiss. Aber das Leben ist hart genug. Ich habe das Bike nicht im Baumarkt gekauft oder beim Kaffeeröster - abgesehen davon, denke ich fast, daß es an diesen Bikes bessere SS montiert sind.   

Was ich nur sagen will: wer das Forum hier kennt und das Thema schon gelesen hat und immer noch nicht reagiert sondern weiter mit dem Iridium-Müll fährt, spielt mit dem Feuer ==> MIT EIGENER GESUNDHEIT UND LEBEN !!!

Und Canyon: wir haben die Bikes nicht gekauft, um sie im Keller oder sonst wo zu bewundern, sonder damit zu brettern ! Wenn ihr euer Image wegen solchen Miniparts aufs Spiel setzen wollt, dann bitte - aber nicht auf Kosten meiner Gesundheit. Also eine Reaktion wäre angebracht. Oder sind euch die Kunden die schon bezahlt haben egal ?  Will nicht unverschämt werden, aber langsam gränzt es an einem Skandal. 

Ja, ja - ich meckere schon nicht mehr und schreibe zu diesem Thema kein Wort mehr - ist ja euer Leben Jungs. Aber ich habe keine Lust unterwegs mit den Schnellspanner erschlagen zu werden......


----------



## husky.se (5. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe bereits am Montag eine Mail an Kollegen gesendet mit Hinweis auf den Thread, da ich tatsächlich trotz Urlaub hier hin und wieder reinschaue. Allerdings habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, mit den Kollegen über das Thema zu diskutieren, was ich aber sicherlich übernächste Woche wenn ich wieder im Büro bin nachholen werde. Es scheint ja so zu sein, das sich die Iridium-Spanner stärker setzen als das Shimano-Spanner machen. Kümmere ich mich drum sobald ich wieder im Büro bin.
> 
> ...




Hej, Leute ich lese hier ständig dass Canyon kein Statement abgibt und sich um das Problem nicht kümmert/kümmern möchte etc... Ich verstehe eure Aufregung; aber ihr müßt, wenn ihr euch aufregt auch alles lesen. Siehe oben.
Das Problem wird so schnell wie möglich diskutiert und dann wird es auch eine zufriedenstellende Lösung geben; da bin ich mir sicher. Bis jetzt haben es ja alle verstanden, dass die Irridiumspanner mist sind. Austauschen erstmal und warten was im Laufe der Woche bei Canyon geschieht. Denke schon, dass es da in Kürze news geben wird.....
Ok das ganze ist ärgerlich und was viel schlimmer ist, dazu auch sehr gefährlich. Mehr als darauf hinweisen können wir momentan nicht und  Staabis Statement sagt aus, dass sie sich schnellstens darum kümmern.....
Alles andere/weitere liegt bei Canyon. Können wir nur hoffen, dass das Problem schnell gelöst wird.


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

Nun ich hab das gute Stück schon eine Weile und ich warte immer noch darauf, dass die fiesen Schnellspanner sich endlich mal von selbst lockern.

Leider ist dem nicht so.

Ich würde auch gerne hier herumkeifen wollen!


----------



## markuztirol (6. Juni 2005)

@schappi
hi .. die schnellspanner auf dem bild sind schon meine alten XT (ich glaub die sind ca. 8 jahre alt *gg*) funktionieren aber tadellos!!!!!!!

ich hab wo die iridium dinger eingebaut waren, die zugeknallt, so fest es nur ging ... und ich habe relativ viel kraft     hehe ... hab sie so zugeknallt dass wo ich als gegenprobe sie zu öffnen mit schmerzenden fingern aufgeben musste.. aber die sind eh von allein locker geworden .. hmmm vieleicht ist das ja eine neue ausbauhilfe für das rad.. so dass es am ende der fahrt locker ist, und falls man das bike in seinem auto verladen muss, man den reifen gleich in der hand hat *gg*  ok mit sowas schertzt man nicht

hab den schnellspanner daheim genau angesehn .. liegt ja eh nur rum .. und wenn an das genau betrachtet, liegt der schnellspanner hebel, so gut wie in keinem winkel sauber in der messing schale..... naja 

wenn nun canyon aber reagiert.. muss ich auch sagen, ich nehme mit sicherheit KEINEN iridium schnellspanner falls sie einen neuen senden wollen !!!!!!!

und zu der kostensache die sich selbst neue kaufen .... ich verwende zur zeit ja die von meinem alten bike... aber 12 Euro sind auch geld das verdient werden muss .... und bei einer kaufsumme von 2000 Euro für ein bike  find ich es nicht toll wenn ich mir selber ein funktionstüchtiges und vor allem sicheres teil zum ersetzen kaufen muss. das ist ja schließlich kein 100 euro bike

aber mal abwarten..... bis jetz hab ich von seiten canyons auf eine mail nichts gehört ... ( worin  neben dem schnellspanner thema auch  luft in der bremse erwähnt wird (nur hinten))  und staabi ist ja im urlaub, aber wenn er schon da was weitergemailt hat.. sollte canyon doch versuchen schneller zu reagieren. da doch viele biker betroffen sind und es gefährlilch ist!!! ( zumal viele außerhalb des forums das nicht wissen, und ja das problem unter umständen erst zu spät merken, sowie es auch leute im forum gibt die halt ständig nachkontrolieren und nachspannen, aber wenn das einmal zu spät gemacht wird.. na mahlzeit) .....

@conyon...   ncihts für ungut, aber ihr solltet schneller reagiern... es sind von euch verkaufte bikes... und auch wenn ihr die teile nicht hergestellt habt .. euer ruf kann unter sowas sehr leiden.. vor allem auch dann wenn die ersten leute zu schaden kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gibt es in duetschland auch sowas wie den konsumentenschutz in Österreich?


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Die anderen hier im Froum warnen und darüber berichten ist gut und wichtig, Aber alle die Schwierigkeiten mit Ihren Schnellspannern haben mpssen diese auch schriftlich bei Canyon reklamieren sonst passiert da garnichts!


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi
> hi .. die schnellspanner auf dem bild sind schon meine alten XT (ich glaub die sind ca. 8 jahre alt *gg*) funktionieren aber tadellos!!!!!!!
> 
> ich hab wo die iridium dinger eingebaut waren, die zugeknallt, so fest es nur ging ... und ich habe relativ viel kraft     hehe ... hab sie so zugeknallt dass wo ich als gegenprobe sie zu öffnen mit schmerzenden fingern aufgeben musste.. aber die sind eh von allein locker geworden .. hmmm vieleicht ist das ja eine neue ausbauhilfe für das rad.. so dass es am ende der fahrt locker ist, und falls man das bike in seinem auto verladen muss, man den reifen gleich in der hand hat *gg*  ok mit sowas schertzt man nicht
> ...


@markuztirol

kannst du mal eine Großaufnahme von deinen Schnellspannern und dem Problem hier posten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Groo (7. Juni 2005)

Hi Canyon-Gemeinde!  

Hab heute noch einmal in der Canyon-Werkstatt wegen der Schnellspannern nachgefragt...   

O-Ton Canyon: 
Ja dieses Problem einiger Kunden ist bereits bei uns aufgelaufen. Wir prüfen gerade ob es gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen gibt. Die Mehrheit der Irdium-Schnellspanner dürfte aber in Ordnung sein.

Was für eine zynische Antwort...(die Mehrheit dürfte in Ordnung sein... der Rest bricht sich halt den Hals) 

Schade, dass Canyon nicht in den USA ihre Räder verkauft. Dann müßten wir alle auf das nächste Canyon-Bike nicht mehr warten, weil Canyon dann pleite wäre. Eine Flut von  Regressklagen (versuchter Totschlag) würde Canyon wohl nicht überleben. 

In der Automobil-Industrie würde sofort eine Rückrufaktion gestartet. 

Ich erwarte einen Info-Brief+Ersatzspanner von Canyon an alle Iridium-geschädigte. 

Aber was solls... wir wissen ja alle um der Service-Orientierung von Canyon.

Schließlich konnte ich den Werkstatt-Service "überreden" mir Shimano-Schnellspanner kostenlos als Ersatz zu schicken. 

Würde ich Euch auch empfehlen. 

Gruß Groo


----------



## Jägus (7. Juni 2005)

Dies ist eigentlich ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft, denn Canyon ist bekannt dass hier ein lebensgefährliches Sicherheitsrisiko besteht. Die müßten zumindest sofort alle die betroffen sein könnten informieren, damit mit diesen Schnellspannern nicht mehr gefahren wird.

Muß denn erst jemand wirklich zu Schaden kommen?

Ich wünsche es zwar niemand, aber offensichtlich wäre ein Denkzettel für Canyon in Form eines bösen Unfalls mit anschließendem Gerichtsverfahren fällig.

Jedenfalls könnte bei Canyon niemand behaupten, sie hätten von Nichts gewusst. Mein XC4 soll Ende des Monats geliefert werden. Ich werde darauf bestehen Shimano Schnellspanner zu erhalten.

*Ich empfehle allen, mit den Iridium Spannern keinen Meter mehr zu fahren, das ist wirklich lebensgefährlich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt in die Nesseln setze: Ich fahre selbst an beiden Bikes Iridium-Schnellspanner, am ES 7 die Spanner von 2004 in Kunstoff-Ausführung, am Grand Canyon Pro die aktuellen in Messing-Version. Der am Grand Canyon Pro ist mir auf der ersten Tour mit dem Rad auch tatsächlich locker geworden, aber nicht aufgegangen. Seitdem nicht mehr, Rad ist jetzt knapp 600km gelaufen. Generell scheinen nur die VR-Spanner davon betroffen zu sein. Und auch hier nicht alle. Rausfallen kann das VR nicht, denn die Gabeln haben alle eine Ausfallsicherung. Natürlich ist das ein ernstes Problem, das wir prüfen. Ich verspreche Euch mich damit eingehend zu beschäftigen sobald ich wieder im Büro bin (nächste Woche) und mich dann hier zu melden. Bis dahin fahre ich (auch morgen wieder) mit meinem Grand Canyon Pro und Iridium-Spannern.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Jägus (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Michael,

wenn Du dieses Risiko eingehen willst, bitte mache es! Aber setze nicht voraus, dass jeder so risikofreudig ist. Mit lockeren Radmuttern am Auto fährt ja auch keiner, auch wenn wegen einer verlorenen Mutter das Rad am Auto bleibt.

Wieso wird dies erst nächste Woche geprüft? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Du der einzige bist, der hier eine Entscheidung treffen kann!

Wir haben jetzt erst Dienstag, somit können die Betroffenen frühestens in 10 Tagen mit einer Reaktion rechnen.

Ihr könnt doch zumindest vorsichtshalber alle Betroffenen anschreiben und warnen, es liest nicht jeder dieses Forum!

In welcher Form Ihr dann Ersatz leistet könnt Ihr dann immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## FrankyB (7. Juni 2005)

@ Staabi
@ all

Hallo,
ich gehör zwar nicht zu den Canyon-Bikern (aber fast zumindest, wenn das Oberrohr beim ES8 ein paar cm niedriger gewesen wär), möchte aber doch ein paar Worte dazu loswerden.
Hier liegt offensichtlich ein Mangel vor, der unter Umständen zu einem körperverletzenden Ereignis führen kann. Darüber hinaus ist dieser Mangel kein Einzelfall. Die Wortwahl, bei dieser Angelegenheit "die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen, bei mir gehts ja", birgt eine gewisse Brisanz, insbesondere rechtlicher Natur. Da der Hersteller bereits Kenntnis von dem Problem hat und bei Würdigung aller in Betracht kommender Umstände mit einer dadurch entstehenden Verletzung eines Kunden rechnen musste, kann hier von einer fahrlässigen Handlung nicht mehr ausgegangen werden. Fahrlässig handelt jemand, der z.B die Folgen eines Ereignisses nicht abschätzen konnte und dies bei objektiver Sicht eines aussenstehenden Betrachters auch nicht absehbar war. Hier läge mindestens grobe Fahrlässigkeit vor, wenn nicht schnellstens reagiert werden würde. Da die Problematik bereits länger bekannt ist, kann von einer schnellstmöglichen Reaktion nicht ausgegangen werden. Sollte sich in einem möglichen Rechtsstreit (strafrechtlich, falls wirklich mal eine Körperverletzung eintritt), könnte dies neben den zivilrechtlichen Schadensrsatzansprüchen auch die Untersagung der Fortführung des Betriebs nach sich ziehen.

Dies sollte Canyon auch bedenken.

Das mal eine Produktionsreihe unzuverlässiger Schnellspanner verbaut wird, ist ja kein Drama, das passiert anderen Herstellern sicher auch. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie wird damit umgegangen!

Nichts für Ungut, das war nicht gegen Canyon (hätte das ES8 gern gehabt),
das ist nur meine Meinung dazu, Herstellerunabhängig.

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## Staabi (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eben eine Mail an 2 Kollegen in der Firma geschrieben und werde mich soweit ich in den nächsten Tagen dazu komme (baue gerade ein Haus um) darum kümmern. Wie gesagt, die sich lösenden Spanner sind Einzelfälle, dennoch sicherlich ein dringendes Problem. Ab Montag bin ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder im Büro und melde mich spätestens dann.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Groo (7. Juni 2005)

@Staabi
@Canyon  

uns geht es sicher nicht darum, Canyon schlecht zu machen...(ihr habt das Glück wirklich begeisterte Kunden zu haben) 

Wir wollen doch alle nur das Ihr endlich aufwacht!!!

Habe im Internet recherchiert bzgl. der von Dir angesprochenen Ausfallsicherung der Gabeln...

Das ist keine 100% sichere Sache. Das VR-Rad kann bei Querkräften (verbiegen der Gabelholme, was beim Downhill schon mal vorkommt) bei lockeren S-Spannern trotzdem rausfallen (ist sogar schon bei Profirennen passiert)

Das brachiale Zuknallen der Schnellspanner ist laut Manual von Fox auch nicht zu empfehlen, da es die Federgabel beschädigen kann --> das teuerste Teil an euren Fahrrädern!! 

Als Assistent der Geschäftsführung sollte man soviel Verantwortungsgefühl haben, aus seinem Urlaub die notwendigen Infos an Herrn Arnold weiterzuleiten und Entscheidungen herbeizuführen und nicht erst bis nach dem Urlaub zu warten. 

Ich arbeite in der chemischen Industrie; dort ist die Sicherheit von Mitarbeiter, Kunden und angrenzenden Nachbarn das Wichtigste im Produktionsprozess --> Die Berufsgenossenschaft/Polizei würde unseren Laden einfach dicht machen, wenn wir dermaßen selbstgefällig mit erkannten Sicherheitsrisiken umgehen! 

Also raus aus dem Dornröschenschlaf und Aktione!!!

Groo


----------



## natoll (8. Juni 2005)

Das ist keine 100% sichere Sache. Das VR-Rad kann bei Querkräften (verbiegen der Gabelholme, was beim Downhill schon mal vorkommt) bei lockeren S-Spannern trotzdem rausfallen (ist sogar schon bei Profirennen passiert)

fahrn die etwa auch mit iridium schnellspannern??


----------



## Marco A. (8. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt in die Nesseln setze: Ich fahre selbst an beiden Bikes Iridium-Schnellspanner, am ES 7 die Spanner von 2004 in Kunstoff-Ausführung, am Grand Canyon Pro die aktuellen in Messing-Version. Der am Grand Canyon Pro ist mir auf der ersten Tour mit dem Rad auch tatsächlich locker geworden, aber nicht aufgegangen. Seitdem nicht mehr, Rad ist jetzt knapp 600km gelaufen. Generell scheinen nur die VR-Spanner davon betroffen zu sein. Und auch hier nicht alle. Rausfallen kann das VR  nicht, denn die Gabeln haben alle eine Ausfallsicherung.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgraeser_canyon (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Staabi bereits geschrieben hat wird an dem Hinweis gearbeitet. Da er im Urlaub ist kann er über den Bearbeitungsstand wenig Aussagen machen. 

Versteht bitte auch das eine Aussage unsererseits erst sinnvoll ist, wenn wir Erkenntnisse zu der Problemschilderung haben. Wir ignorieren solche Hinweise auf gar keinen Fall da es mitnichten unser Interesse ist, dass unsere Kunden unzufrieden mit unseren Produkten sind oder gefährdet werden. Dieser Schnellspanner ist ein Produkt welches in der Branche zahlreich verbaut wird. Das ist natürlich kein Garant dafür das nicht auch Produktionstoleranzen auftreten können, sollte aber ein Hinweis sein das wir nicht mit x-beliebigen Billigprodukten arbeiten sondern viel Zeit und Aufwand in die Auswahl der Komponenten stecken und an unsere Zulieferer entsprechende Anforderungen stellen.

Die Vorraussetzung für ein Handeln ist eine Lokalisierung des Problems. An diesem Punkt konnten wir mit den Schnellspannern nach einer Prüfung vor Ort keine Unregelmäßigkeiten feststellen.

Da wir den Hinweisen aber weiterhin nachgehen wollen würde ich um folgendes bitten. Die Boardmitglieder die ein Problem mit den Schnellspannern haben sollen mir bitte Ihre Kundennummer zumailen ([email protected]). Sie werden umgehend Ersatz und einen Rückumschlag erhalten, mit dem Sie Ihre reklamierten Schnellspanner zu uns schicken können um Sie vor Ort einer Prüfung zu unterziehen.

Ich möchte nochmal betonen das wir je nachdem wie sich das Problem darstellt auch weiterhin angemessen reagieren werden.

Für die Kooperation der angesprochenen Boardmitglieder möchten wir uns schon im voraus bedanken.

Folgend eine Liste der aus dem Thread betroffenen mit der bitte um Zusendung Ihrer Kundennummer:

Markuztirol, Boris P, FloImSchnee, Mecka-Joe, xysiu33, weissbierbiker, drivingghost, wagmacX, druide1976, stonelebs12, Marco A.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Jackie78 (8. Juni 2005)

Hm blöde Frage, aber welche Spanner sind denn bei meinem neuen Big Bear verbaut? Und vor allem: sollte ich sie wechseln?

cu,

Jackie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSmashBikes (8. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm blöde Frage, aber welche Spanner sind denn bei meinem neuen Big Bear verbaut? Und vor allem: sollte ich sie wechseln?
> 
> cu,
> 
> Jackie



Is eigentlich deine sache ob du sie wechselst... willst du lieber ein risoko eingehen oder sicher fahren? is deine entscheidung.

Ich enpfehle neue Schnellspanner falls er schon mal locker gegangen ist (war bei mir noch nicht der fall (Hab nen Canyon FX3000 von 2004))


----------



## loucam (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle...
Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen...es scheint ja fast unmöglich zu sein XT Schnellspanner im Internet ( außer e-bay ) zu bekommen,

kennt jemand ein onlineshop wo ich XT schnellspanner bekomme ???

H & S bietet sie für 39 an ,aber mindestbestellwert dort ist 50


----------



## Groo (8. Juni 2005)

loucam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle...
> Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen...es scheint ja fast unmöglich zu sein XT Schnellspanner im Internet ( außer e-bay ) zu bekommen,
> 
> kennt jemand ein onlineshop wo ich XT schnellspanner bekomme ???
> ...



Hallo loucam,

danke... ich dacht ich wäre zu doof die XT-Schnellspanner im Internet zu finden. 

Hab das gleiche Problem wie Du!!!

@all:   Wo kriegt man die Dinger???

Gruß Groo


----------



## FrankyB (8. Juni 2005)

hier gibt's welche
http://www.bike-discount.de


----------



## gabelfox (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,
sind das die Richtigen? Habe ich in 2 Shops sofort finden können. Oder sind andere Teile gemeint?
H&S oder bei Bike-Components . Leider gibs da kein Bild.


----------



## coffeeracer (8. Juni 2005)

loucam schrieb:
			
		

> H & S bietet sie für 39 an ,aber mindestbestellwert dort ist 50




Macht doch ne Sammelbestellung bei H&S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (8. Juni 2005)

coffeeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch ne Sammelbestellung bei H&S



Bike-Components nimmt aber nur 2Euro für den Versand und 3Euro Extra, falls man unter 50Euro bleibt. Und blitzschnell sind die auch. Meine Erfahrung   

H&S-BikeDiscount hatte letztens bei mir etwas vergessen einzupacken und das bei Vorauskasse    Ich wurde am Telefon behandelt als würde ich etwas umsonst haben wollen. Erst nach dreimaliger Nachfrage und Drängeln per Telefon und E-Mail wurde das fehlende Teil nachgesendet. Fand ich nicht so toll.


----------



## loucam (8. Juni 2005)

OK danke für die Hilfe
war jetzt auf Bike-Components ... war mir nicht bekannt die Seite , scheint aber richtig gut zu sein ,haben ja so gut wie alles da.

hab die XT Schnellspanner jetzt bei denen bestellt. für je 20  VR u. HR

denke die Investition ist es wert.

Gruß


----------



## readymaker (9. Juni 2005)

heute sind meine dt swiss ss eingetroffen. bis jetzt haben sich die iridium dinger aber noch nicht gelockert. bin allerdings erst eine kleine runde hauptsächlich auf aspahlt gefahren.


----------



## Flo G. (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wieso tauscht plötzlich jeder seine Schnellspanner aus?
Bei den jenigen, bei denen sich diese bereits gelockert haben bzw. nicht richtig funktionieren, natürlich absolut verständlich!

Aber weshalb etwas austauschen, wenn es doch einwandfrei funktioniert?
Bin knapp 600 Kilometer mit den Spannern gefahren und alles sitzt noch bombenfest. Natürlich mach ich mir nach lesen dieses Threads große Sorgen, und ich kontrolliere die Schnellspanner jetzt viel öfters, aber ich sehe keinen Grund diese auszutauschen.

Ich denke mal, dass nur einige Produkte dieser Serie fehlerhaft sind und nicht das ganze Sortiment betroffen ist.


----------



## Jackie78 (9. Juni 2005)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Is eigentlich deine sache ob du sie wechselst... willst du lieber ein risoko eingehen oder sicher fahren? is deine entscheidung.
> 
> Ich enpfehle neue Schnellspanner falls er schon mal locker gegangen ist (war bei mir noch nicht der fall (Hab nen Canyon FX3000 von 2004))



Wollte iegentlich nur wissen wie ich herausbekomme welche Spanner bei mir eigentlich verbaut sind es steht nämlich nix drauf.

Bislang hat sich nach ca. 100km noch nix gelöst........

cu,

Jackie


----------



## readymaker (9. Juni 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wieso tauscht plötzlich jeder seine Schnellspanner aus?
> Bei den jenigen, bei denen sich diese bereits gelockert haben bzw. nicht richtig funktionieren, natürlich absolut verständlich!
> ...



muss man es unbedingt austesten ob der eigene schnellspanner auch betroffen ist?wenn sich der schnellspanner nur bei ein-zwei leuten gelockert hätte, dann wäre das ja noch nicht tragisch. aber bei dieser häufung ist es schon ein wenig beunruhigend. da geht die sicherheit einfach vor. 
bei 600km würde ich mir auch keine sorgen mehr machen. und meiner hat die erste ausfahrt auch überstanden ohne locker zu werden und sitzt immer noch fest. 
trotzdem: sicher ist sicher.


----------



## druide1976 (9. Juni 2005)

Bin auch schon 100km und mehr gefahren ohne das sich der SS gelockert hat. Da war dann halt auch viel Strasse und Forstautobahn dabei. Auf der anderen Seite haben schon 5Km harter Wurzel-Trail gereicht um das Ding (Hauptsächlich VR) so locker zu machen das man ihn mit dem kleinen Finger ganz ohne Kraftaufwand drehen konnte.
Solang ich auf ebener Pist fahre, also die Räder immer Bodenkontakt haben ist dass alles auch kein Problem, wenn man aber beim Downhill zum Sprung ansetzt und sich dabei fragen muss ob die Räder bei der Ladung wohl noch da sind wo sie hin gehören (siehe Werner-Der Film wo sich die Bremse auflöst) hört der Spaß auf. Ich hab das Vertrauen in die Iridium SS verloren, deshalb kommen die Dinger weg!

Mal sehen wie Canyon reagiert, kann aber wohl nicht sein das ich mich jetzt mit meiner alten Hardtail-Kiste sicherer bergab fühle als mit eineme ES9...


Gruß
Druide


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2005)

Moinsen,

also ich bin jetzt knapp 400 km mit den Iridiumspannern gefahren und die sitzen bombenfest. Kann mich nicht beschweren.

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## studentx600 (9. Juni 2005)

700 km - keine probleme - durchwachsenes CC gelände  

nur mein toller iridium-freilauf zerlegt sich in seine einzelteile


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Juni 2005)

CANYON REAGIERT !    

Habe heute nagelneue Shimano-Schnellspanner von Canyon erhalten.

Es sind FH-M510 - ich glaube das sind Deore-Schnellspanner. 

Habe nach dem Aufruf von Canyon eine Mail geschrieben mit meinen Daten und heute sind die SS angekommen.

Es tut sich was - wäre langsam Zeit.

Danke Canyon - die Iridium-SS sollt ihr aber genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckengesicht (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe seit April ein XC8, da ich umgezogen bin fahre ich des öfteren mit dem Rad im Auto ( Vorderrad raus ) zu meinen Freunden zum biken.

Beim Rad einbauen habe ich den Schnellspanner immer fest angezogen,( so wie ich es immer auch an meinen anderen Räder mache), nach zwei von ca 10 Touren (alles drin von autobahn bis wurzeltrail) war der Schnellspanner lose.
Die Gegenmutter konnte ich zwei !! Umdrehungen festziehen um die selbe spannung wie vor der Tour zu erreichen. Das merkt man dann auch beim Bremse halten, und vor - zurück schieben.
Dem klappern nach denkt man an einen losen Steuerkopf. 


achtet auf die Schnellspanner !!!

mfg 
Martin


----------



## wagmacX (13. Juni 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> CANYON REAGIERT !
> 
> Habe heute nagelneue Shimano-Schnellspanner von Canyon erhalten.
> 
> ...




Hi, bei mir sind am Freitag auch die SS angekommen. Passen zwar nicht so gut wie die Iridium, aber machen einen guten Eindruck. Hab damit jetzt 30 km durchwachsenes Gelände abgefahren und sie halten bisher bombenfest  

Danke an Canyon!

Und ich bin gespannt, was die Tests von Canyon ergeben...


----------



## candit (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe am RC8 auch das Schnellspannerproblem. Mittlerweile gegen DT-Swiss getauscht und alles in Butter. 
Ich habe mal die verschiedenen SS die ich in Benutzung habe genauer angeschaut. (XT, Noname, DT und Iridium) Die Iridium sind die einzigen bei denen der Hebel auf ein Messingplatte drückt die in einer Hülse läuft. Diese Hülse drückt dann gegen das Gabelende. Die Hülse ist durch eine Zahnung gegen ein verdrehen gesichert. Die Messingplatte aber nicht, deshalb läßt sich der Hebel, auch wenn er zu ist, sehr leicht verdrehen, und der Spanner öffnet sich. Bei allen nicht Iridium Spannern ist das ganze ein Teil. Also ist der Hebel durch die Zahnung gegen Verdrehen gesichert. Für mich gibt es keine sinnvolle Erklärung warum es bei den Iridium diese Hulsen + Messingplatten Konstruktion gibt. Hinten war es das selbe Problem nur hatte da der Hebel an den Streben des Rahmens angestoßen und konnte sich so nicht so weit verdrehen.
Für mich sind die Iridium ss eine totale Fehlkonstruktion.
Grüße
 Christian


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2005)

Shimano-SS von Canyon heute erhalten, wunderbar!


----------



## Flo G. (13. Juni 2005)

wenn ich mir den Text von candit so durchlese, könnte ja eigentlich das Problem durch Messingplatten mit Verzahnung gelöst werden!

Evtl. ist ja genau dies der Knackpunkt, dass sich die SS lockern.
Das wäre für Canyon natürlich super, weil es sicher billiger ist eine Messingplatte auszutauschen, als den kompletten SS.

Kann denn jemand was zu den SS von 2004 berichten?
Ich habe hier im Forum (ich glaube sogar von offizieller Seite) mal gelesen, dass 2005 die gleichen SS wie 2004 verbaut werden, nur sind es dieses Jahr Messingplatten (wegen der Hitze durch die Bremsscheiben), letztes Jahr waren es Plastikringe.

Sind bei diesen Plastikringen Verzahnungen zu erkennen?
Sind die 05er SS eine 'Eigenproduktion' von Canyon und evtl. von Iridium gar nicht so abgesegnet?

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee Plastik durch Messing zu ersetzen sehr sinnvoll, da wie gedacht diese Scheiben sich durch die Hitze nicht großartig verbiegen / verändern.


----------



## markuztirol (14. Juni 2005)

auch ich ahbe nun die neune schimano ss ... muss sie nur noch verbauen

danke canyon.... ich hoffe ihr könnt anhand der engessendeten iridium dinger was bewirken.

grüße aus tirol   markus


----------



## chantre72 (15. Juni 2005)

Ich finde, langsam wäre es mal an der Zeit, daß sich Canyon um das Thema kümmert. Den Austausch der SS der Forummitglieder kann man wohl nicht als ernsthafte Reaktion bezeichnen.
Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, daß alle Kunden sich hier im Forum informieren. Wenn man sich noch zu keiner Rückrufaktion entschieden hat, sollte man wenigstens ALLE Käufer durch Infobriefe informieren. Dann kann jeder selbst vor jeder Tour die SS überprüfen und ist wenigstens einigermaßen auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert, wenn der erste Unfall wegen der Dinger bekannt wird.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

im "Hintergrund" arbeiten wir recht intensiv an dem Thema. Erneute Testfahrten mit Iridium-Schnellspannern konnten das Problem nicht eingrenzen. Ich bin letzte Woche in meinem Urlaub Touren mit verschiedenen Iridium-Spannern gefahren ohne das sich diese gelöst haben. Außerdem laufen Testreihen bei verschiedenen Ingenieuren. Um die Ursache eingrenzen zu können haben wir ja die Spanner von den betroffenen Forumsmitgliedern per Rückholschein angefordert. Heute, genauer eben vor 10 Minuten, sind die ersten beiden eingetroffen. Diese werden dann genau geprüft. Generell ist hier mit einem Schnellschuss niemanden geholfen, wir brauchen eine dauerhafte Lösung. Und die kann unter anderem wegen der Lieferzeit auch nicht der sofortige Rückruf und Tausch aller Iridium Schnellspanner gegen Shimano-Spanner heißen, das würde bei den benötigten Stückzahlen noch viel länger dauern als andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Ich melde mich hier, wenn wir die Sache eingrenzen können und eine Lösung gefunden haben.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## chantre72 (15. Juni 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Generell ist hier mit einem Schnellschuss niemanden geholfen, wir brauchen eine dauerhafte Lösung. Und die kann unter anderem wegen der Lieferzeit auch nicht der sofortige Rückruf und Tausch aller Iridium Schnellspanner gegen Shimano-Spanner heißen, das würde bei den benötigten Stückzahlen noch viel länger dauern als andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten.



Ich wollte auch nicht auf einen vorschnellen Rückruf drängen. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein. Nur sollte Canyon sicherheitshalber alle Kunden (nicht nur im Farum!) durch einen Infibrief über das Thema informieren. Auch wenn nur einzelne Schnellspanner Ausfälle haben.

Ich bin übrigens 100% zufrieden mit meinem Canyon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zickzack (16. Juni 2005)

So ein wenig unsicher fühlt man sich ja schon, auch wenn der SS bisher nur ein wenig lockerer wurde


----------



## xysiu33 (16. Juni 2005)

zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> So ein wenig unsicher fühlt man sich ja schon, auch wenn der SS bisher nur ein wenig lockerer wurde



Obwohl ich zu den optimistischen Menschen gehöre, würde ich es "einfach so" nicht hinnehmen - denn es könnte ja auch mit "ein wenig" gebrochenem Kiefer oder Schlüsselbein enden   und damit ist wahrlich nicht zu spaßen......

.....ist ja nur meine Meinung........


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

gott was war ich blöd diesen thread zu ignorieren!!!
...hab ne ganze weile gebraucht um festzustellen, dass das spiel im vorderrad überhaupt vom schnellspanner herrührt. "kann ja nicht sein, dass das locker ist obwohl ichs mit roher gewalt zukgenallt hab..."

also bei mir ist der schnellspanner so mies, dass er nichtmal im stande ist das rad im stand festzuhalten!! 

jetzt mit dt schnellspanner vom alten rad getauscht->bombenfest. bin grad dabei ne gehörne mail an [email protected] zu schicken...
ich erwarte, dass ich einen *qualitativ gleichwertigen* schnellspanner von canyon erhalte...


----------



## Flo G. (17. Juni 2005)

> kann ja nicht sein, dass das locker ist obwohl ichs mit roher gewalt zukgenallt hab



Wenn du dir das Handbuch zu deinem Rad durchgelesen hättest, wüsstet du, dass dort steht die Schnellspanner nicht mit Gewalt zuzudrücken, sondern sie müssen bis zur "Vertikale" leicht mit dem Daumen zu drücken sein, nur dann der letzte Punkt, also über 180 Grad hinweg, mit dem Faustballen.

Habe dies so hinten und vorne gemacht (also nicht wahnsinnig zugeknallt) und sie haben sich bisher noch keinen Millimeter bewegt. Geschont wurde das Rad hierbei nicht, was auch mein Achter im Hinterrad bestätigt


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

hältst du mich für blöd, oder was?(tut mir leid, bin geladen...)

"Ich habe ihr statement im IBC-Forum gelesen und gehöre leider auch zu den Canyon-Kunden bei denen offenbar minderwertige Schnellspanner verbaut wurden.
Ich will mich an dieser Stelle nicht näher über die Problematik auslassen sondern fordere hiermit, dass mir ihre Firma komplikationslos ein neues, SICHERES und dem Qualitätsniveau meines Rades entsprechendes Paar Schnellspanner zusendet.

Des weiteren würde es nicht nur dem Image ihrer Firma gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn zumindest sämtliche Kunden an deren Rädern ebendiese Schnellspanner verbaut wurden über diese offensichtliche Gefahr informiert würden.


MfG
...."


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2005)

Schaut euch mal den DT Schnellspanner an und vergleicht ihn mit dem Iridium.
Für mich sehen die gleich aus. Von wegen die Iridium sind Schrott.
Ich habe bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. Es würde mich aber brennend interessieren was bei der Fehleranalyse von Canyon rauskommt: Materialfehler oder Unvermögen.
Wen ich hier so einige Geschichten höre, fällt mir eine Steigerung ein Anglerlatein- Jägerlatein- Bikerlatein.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. Juni 2005)

genau so bin ich vorhin in der wekstatt gestanden - also dt und iridium vergleichend - und hab mich gefragt wieso der eine hält und der andere nicht.
und das war BEVOR ich diesen thread kannte...


----------



## Flo G. (17. Juni 2005)

> häst du mich für blöd?



Nö, aber wenn als Anzugsdrehmoment zb. 10 Nm angegeben ist, dreh ich die Schraube ja auch nicht mit 30 Nm zu...
(Jetzt nicht auf die Schnellspanner bezogen)

Naja seis drum, es bleibt uns jetzt eh nur noch abzuwarten was die Tests von Canyon ergeben.


----------



## mischuer (20. Juni 2005)

Weiss net ob schon berichtet wurde:

Also bei meinem XC4 und Kumpels XC5 waren jetzt Shimano Schnellspanner dabei!


----------



## Alkaloid (20. Juni 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss net ob schon berichtet wurde:
> 
> Also bei meinem XC4 und Kumpels XC5 waren jetzt Shimano Schnellspanner dabei!


Da sind ja auch Deore-Naben verbaut, welche mit den entsprechenden Deore-Schnellspannern ausgeliefert werden. Das hat nichts mit dem Iridium-SS-Problem zu tun, die wurden auch vorher schon so geliefert.


----------



## fone (20. Juni 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich habe ihr statement im IBC-Forum gelesen und gehöre leider auch zu den Canyon-Kunden bei denen offenbar minderwertige Schnellspanner verbaut wurden.
> Ich will mich an dieser Stelle nicht näher über die Problematik auslassen sondern fordere hiermit, dass mir ihre Firma komplikationslos ein neues, SICHERES und dem Qualitätsniveau meines Rades entsprechendes Paar Schnellspanner zusendet.
> 
> Des weiteren würde es nicht nur dem Image ihrer Firma gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn zumindest sämtliche Kunden an deren Rädern ebendiese Schnellspanner verbaut wurden über diese offensichtliche Gefahr informiert würden.
> ...



wieso schreibst du nicht höflich?
tut dir nicht weh, bringt viel mehr (wirste noch lernen) und bringt den canyon-angestellten nicht zum lachen.

"ich fordere hiermit" ist m.e. keine akzeptable ausdrucksweise, auch wenn du recht hast.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Wer hat die schon bekommen von Canyon? 

Habe bis heute noch keine Sendung von Canyon erhalten  

Wie lange mußtet ihr darauf warten?

Gruß Stonelebs, den überhaupt nichts mehr erschüttern kann.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2005)

Ich u. einige andere -- wie auch schon in diesem Thread berichtet...


----------



## Albert73 (21. Juni 2005)

Hi,

bei mir lockern sich die Schnellspanner leider auch . Ich hätte zwar noch XT-Schnellspanner von einem anderen Laufradsatz, aber nachdem ich gestern festgestellt habe, dass die Black Super Air regelmäßig etwas Öl verliert, ist jetzt mal Pause mit dem Biken     .

Mal schauen, was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## Freti (21. Juni 2005)

@FloImSchnee

Sind dir irgendwelche Gebühren entstanden?

Gruß
Freti


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2005)

Nein, 
habe einfach eine e-mail an Herrn Graeser geschickt, daraufhin die neuen SS und Rücksendeumschlag für die Iridium bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lal (21. Juni 2005)

mail support schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnellspanner werden bei der Montage des bestellten XC 6 direkt
> ausgetauscht. Der vorraus. MT-Termin ist in der 26 KW



für alle die ihr rad noch nicht erhalten haben:
ihr solltet eine mail an canyon schreiben in der ihr förmlich sagt, dass ihr eure gesundheit nicht dieser großen gefahr die von den schnellspannern ausgeht aussetzten wollt. dann vielleicht noch ein schones zitat aus diesem forum das das problem gut beschreibt. und bittet freundlich darum, dass die ss gleich bei der montage ausgetauscht werden sollen.
wenn sie versuchen euch abzuwimmeln einfach noch eine mail schreiben.


mfg lal


----------



## markuztirol (21. Juni 2005)

@floimschnee

hat bei dir die post die marke auf dem rücksende umschlag akzeptiert? .. bei mir haben sie gesagt das ist eine deutsche marke die geht ncht.. und ich musste porto zahlen.. aber , die in mienem postamt waren sowieso nicht die hellsten.... die haben den brief anstelle zu canyon mir wieder gebracht.. und haben dafür 4 tage gebraucht.... dann hab ich nochmal hinmüssen und ihnen erklärt was der unterscheid zwischen absender und empfänger ist.... *gg*


----------



## markuztirol (21. Juni 2005)

ach ja.. ich habe diesen beitrag nicht eröffnet um panik zu machen.. ein generelles tauschen scheint mir fast übertrieben, da nicht alle betroffen sind, und wenn die dinger halten dann halten sie anscheinend.... aber wer sein bike neu bekommt sollte ein paar mal kontrolieren!!!


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Juni 2005)

```
ein generelles tauschen scheint mir fast übertrieben, da nicht alle betroffen sind,
```
 generell ein kondom benutzen ist ja auch nicht nötig da ja nicht alle aids haben--bzw generell einen helm tragen--sich anschnallen--vor einem baum bremsen...etc     

ist ja wohl nicht die möglichkeit diese aussage...

trotzdem mit freundlichen grüssen wbb


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> ein generelles tauschen scheint mir fast übertrieben, da nicht alle betroffen sind,
> ```
> generell ein kondom benutzen ist ja auch nicht nötig da ja nicht alle aids haben--bzw generell einen helm tragen--sich anschnallen--vor einem baum bremsen...etc
> ...


Hallo WBB
jetzt komm mal wieder runter.
Wie ich das mitbekommen habe lockern sich die SS sofort und dauernd oder garnicht(wie bei mir und den meisten).
Daher ist ein häufiges Prüfen am Anfang gut und richtig. Wenn sie dann aber OK sind : warum sollten sie dann ausgetauscht werden?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## weissbierbiker (22. Juni 2005)

wenn sich deiner lockert und du am baum hängst !°! .-dann fragst du nicht mehr so dumm rumm, wetten  ,--und fals deine frau auch biked ......
egal aber das kann nicht sein dass das risiko in kauf genommen wird vorallem weil das letztes jar auch schon bstand....

gruss wbb


----------



## Husten (22. Juni 2005)

wow - dieser Thread haut mich echt um. Das Canyon nicht nach den ersten drei, vier Berichten großflächig vor der weiteren Nutzung der Dinger warnt, ist unglaublich frech. Man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle Betroffenen hier Idioten sind, die das Problem erträumt haben! Stattdessen fahren ein paar Canyon-Leute durch den Wald, rütteln am Vorderrad und dannach hat Staabi den Mut hier zu posten "bei uns halten die Dinger bisher". Wirklich Schockierend. Man muss ERST von der weiteren Nutzung, mit angemessenen Mitteln, schärfstens abraten und DANN testen!

Alles andere ist nachlässig und Verar$chung der Canyon Kunden.

Ein paar Worte zu Fertigungstoleranzen: 
1. Kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen, dass es ein Toleranzproblem, im Sinne von Maßhaltigkeit ist, da SS bauartbedingt eigentlich solcherart Toleranzen ausgleichen können (sollten).
2. Wenn es sich um Toleranzen innerhalb bestimmter Materialeigenschaften handelt, wäre es ein Grund mehr sofort mit Rückruf zu reagieren, den Materialtoleranzen sind besonders schwierig zu ermitteln oder zu testen. Besonders festes "Anknallen" der SS kann ein Materialfehler besonders schnell zum Problem werden lassen. Aber damit darf sich Canyon auch nicht rausreden, schliesslich zeigen genügend Hersteller, dass man verlässliche SS bauen kann, die nicht besonders sensibel auf überhöhte Montagekräfte reagieren.
3. Toleranzen heißt nicht unbedingt: Der ist ok und der nicht. Es kann dazwischen auch etliche Bauteile geben, die ein bisschen ok sind oder eben ein bisschen schei$$e. Wenn sich ein SS bisher noch nicht geöffnet hat, heißt es deswegen NICHT, dass er bestimmt bei der nächsten Abfahrt hält!
4. Falls Canyon zweifelsfrei in der Lage sein sollte, fehlerhafte SS auf eine bestimmte Lieferung von Bauteilen einzugrenzen, beispielsweise alle SS die vom soundsovielten bis zum soundsovielten hergestellt wurden, bleibt die Frage, ob sich diese SS eindeutig von den Kunden identifizieren lassen! Kein Problem wäre es wenn Canyon sagen kann: Alle mit Kunststoffscheibe oder alle schwarzen oder so ähnlich. - Aber bis sie soweit sind: Fahrt nicht mit Iridium-Schnellspannern!

bis denn


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juni 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @floimschnee
> 
> hat bei dir die post die marke auf dem rücksende umschlag akzeptiert? .. bei mir haben sie gesagt das ist eine deutsche marke die geht ncht.. und ich musste porto zahlen.. aber , die in mienem postamt waren sowieso nicht die hellsten.... die haben den brief anstelle zu canyon mir wieder gebracht.. und haben dafür 4 tage gebraucht.... dann hab ich nochmal hinmüssen und ihnen erklärt was der unterscheid zwischen absender und empfänger ist.... *gg*




Hm, ich weiß nicht...
...hab den Umschlag einfach in einen Briefkasten geworfen... 
Zurückgekommen ist nichts, also denke ich mal, dass es gepasst hat...


----------



## Flo G. (22. Juni 2005)

> Wenn sich ein SS bisher noch nicht geöffnet hat, heißt es deswegen NICHT, dass er bestimmt bei der nächsten Abfahrt hält!



Genau dieses Argument trifft aber auf alle Schnellspanner aller Marken zu...
Theoretisch kannst du dir auch nicht sicher sein, ob der Rahmen der nähsten Abfahrt stand hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben verschiedene Tests laufen, auch bei Prüfinstituten, und "fahren nicht einfach so durch den Wald und rütteln dran". Dies Sache ist, wie so oft, nicht so ganz einfach. Wir hatten ja für 2005 auf die Spanner mit Messing-Buchse gewechselt, damit das Problem mit sich unter Umständen öffnenden Schnellspannern mit Plastikeinsatz bei großer Hitzeinwirkung durch Scheibenbremsen verhindert wird. Davon sind potentiell alle am Markt befindlichen Schnellspanner mit Kunstoff-Einsatz betroffen.

Bislang haben wir aus den Testreihen kein negatives Feedback zu unseren Spannern erhalten.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## markuztirol (22. Juni 2005)

@staabi

habt ihr schon welceh von den eingesendeten schnellspannern getestet???


@ alle die eingesendet haben

wie war denn das bei euren schnellspannern.... ist da der messingteil frei beweglich gewesen, oder hat sich der messingteilim schwarzen gegenstück reingeklemmt (eingepresst)????


----------



## Husten (22. Juni 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Genau dieses Argument trifft aber auf alle Schnellspanner aller Marken zu...
> Theoretisch kannst du dir auch nicht sicher sein, ob der Rahmen der nähsten Abfahrt stand hält.


Wenn man den Satz aus dem Zusammenhang herauslöst, ist es aber nicht mehr das selbe Argument. Auf der Grundlage kann ich mir ebenso sinnvoller oder unsinniger Weise den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, ob mich auf der nächsten Abfahrt ein herabfallender Ast erschlagen könnte.

@Staabi: Das ist ja alles schön und gut und auch beeindruckend, mit welchem Aufwand bei Canyon gearbeitet wird, erklärt aber nicht warum Ihr Euch weigert eine Warnung auszusprechen, noch bevor Ihr das Problem in  "Testreihen" reproduzieren konntet. Man muß logischerweise davon ausgehen, dass Ihr derzeit der Auffassung seid, die bisher Betroffenen hätten das Problem entweder selbst verschuldet oder erträumt. Andererseits tauscht Ihr bereits kostenfrei die Iridiumspanner gegen ein anderes Fabrikt und räumt damit die Möglichkeit ein, dass irgendetwas nicht ganz ok ist mit den Dingern. Da soll einer draus schlau werden. 

Es ist unverantwortlich, grob fahrlässig und zeugt von mangeldem Respekt vor Euren Kunden, wenn Ihr nicht mit einer Warnung oder einem Fahrverbot für Iridiumspanner reagiert und dann erst die Klärung der Ursachen weiterverfolgt.

Bis denn


----------



## mr spinergy (22. Juni 2005)

Also, folgendes zum Thema, man sollte sie nicht schlecht machen die SS. Früher gab es die Tune oder Ringle Spanner, die waren auch nicht besser oder schlecheter, höchstens teurer. Gehalten haben die auch nicht immer.
Syncros hatte Reihenweise Bruchprobleme An Vorbauten uns Stützen, und das waren High-End Firmen mit Hammerpreisen
Ich fahre seit 18 Jahren Strassenrennen und im Winter MTB, da gab es nur Shimano, und die XT bzw. die Dura.Ace -SS sind meiner Meinung nach die Besten, nach 15 Jahren, immer noch eine einwandfreie Funktion.
Das Problem das sie sich lösen, ist aus der Ferne schwierig, aber das Anzugsmoment ist ja nicht richtig messbar, eine halbe Umdrehung, und der Hebel sollte Widerstand besitzen,um einme ausreichende Kraftschluss zu erreichen. Das reicht bei Shimano auf jeden Fall.
Zu Festes Anziehen des SS hat evtl. ein Lösen der Klemmwirkung zur Folge, da Schrauben wenn sie ein zu hohes Anzugsmoment haben genau das Problem haben, das sich die Verbindungen der jeweiligen Bauteile (Kraftschlüssige )  lockern können.Eine Kaltverbindung tritt aber nur in nicht messbarer Größe auf, da die Verzahnung eher eine Kristalline Änderung an der Materialgefügeoberfläche bewirkt, und eine Flächenpressung der Gabelenden. Das sollte eigentlich nicht zur Folge haben, das die SS sich lösen.


----------



## Flo G. (22. Juni 2005)

Seht das mal aus der Sicht von Canyon:

Ihr seit ein rießiges Unternehmen, das tausende Räder verkäuft. Von sagen wir mal 5000 zufriedenen Kunden dieses Jahr, kommen 5 Stück die Probleme mit den Schnellspannern haben.

Und schickt ihr wirklich eine Warnung an alle 5000 Kunden, ohne die Dinger überprüft zu haben?

Wer garantiert denn, das mit den SS richtig umgegangen wurde?

Vergesst nicht, dies ist nur ein Forum in dem evtl. nur ca. 5 Prozent aller Canyon-Fahrer mitlesen und 3% aktiv schreiben.

Wenn sich bei VW jemand in einem Support-Forum beschwert, dass sein Sitz nicht richtig verschraubt ist und wackelt, schickt VW doch auch keine Warnung an Millionen von Kunden, sondern prüft erst einmal die Vorfälle.

Selbstverständlich kann es sein, dass alle SS von Iridum Mängel aufweisen und ausgetauscht werden müssen, aber seine Kunden vorzeitig und womöglich unnötigerweise zu verunsichern, ist glaube ich nicht im Sinne eines Unternehmens..


----------



## Groo (22. Juni 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Seht das mal aus der Sicht von Canyon:
> 
> Ihr seit ein rießiges Unternehmen, das tausende Räder verkäuft. Von sagen wir mal 5000 zufriedenen Kunden dieses Jahr, kommen 5 Stück die Probleme mit den Schnellspannern haben.
> 
> ...



@Flo G. 
Dein Kommentar erinnert mich irgenwie an den Pinguin (wenn man keine Ahnung hat... einfach mal fr... halten)

Hier geht es im schlimmsten Fall tatsächlich um Menschenleben... (downhill mit blockierender Front-Scheibenbremse bzw. Radverlust). Bin zwar kein Jurist "nur" Ingenieur aber was Canyon da abgezogen hat ist meiner Ansicht juristisch "grob fahrlässig".

Ein Brief an alle Betroffenen Canyon-Kunden hätte doch genügt... (sehr geehrter Kunde xy wir haben Unregelmäßigkeiten an SS festgestellt. Bitte achten Sie auf festen Sitz. Falls Ihre SS locker zu werden scheinen bitte Meldung --> Ersatz) 

Das wäre alles gewesen. Im Zeitalter der EDV absolut kein Problem. 

@all
Meine Iridium-SS sind auch ständig locker geworden. Nach Ersatz durch Canyon war die Angelegenheit erledigt. Es liegt eindeutig an dieser Iridium-Qualität und nicht an unfähigen Kunden. 

Gruß Groo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (22. Juni 2005)

Junge, leg dich mal in den Schatten und überlg dir mal was du da schreibst..

Ich wäre auch frustriert einen sich lockernden SS zu haben, aber deshalb mache ich nicht die ganze Welt verrückt. Am besten du machst es wie die Amis und verklagst am besten jetzt schon Canyon...

Diese Ungeduld mancher Leute hier ist wirklich schlimm. Wartet doch erstmal ab was Canyon nach den Tests zu berichten hat ohne voreilig irgendwelche Schlüsse zu fassen...


----------



## Husten (22. Juni 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Iridium-SS sind auch ständig locker geworden. Nach Ersatz durch Canyon war die Angelegenheit erledigt. Es liegt eindeutig an dieser Iridium-Qualität und nicht an unfähigen Kunden..



Das Problem ist offensichtlich seit längerem bekannt. Das bisherige Vorgehen zeugt von echter Rrisikobereitschaft seitens der Canyon Geschäftsführung ;-)

Es sollte verdammt nochmal - wie in vielen anderen Industriezweigen üblich - ein begründeter VERDACHT ausreichen, um im Sinne der Kundensicherheit und um die eigene Marke vor Schaden zu schützen, eine vorläufige Warnung und oder Rückruf durchzuführen. Die technische Analyse ist notwendig kommt aber DANACH, optimalerweise mit erneuter, direkter Kommunikation, ggf. Aufklärung oder auch "Entwarnung". 

Derzeit ist es unmöglich zu sagen welche Vorgehensweise Canyon mehr Geld kosten würde. Ein einziger Fall von gebrochenem Kiefer gepaart mit einer Portion Opportunismus würde schon reichen, um den Versand von ein paar tausend (?) Briefen vergleichsweise "günstig" erscheinen zu lassen. Wie gesagt: Eine schlichte Risikoabwägung der Geschäftsleitung - die allerdings schon jetzt der Marke geschadet hat. Denn Canyon geht offensichtlich davon aus, dass ihr durchschnittlicher Kunde (ich bin übrigens auch einer) ein kleines bisschen doofer als der Durchschnitt ist. Sonst hätten sie ja wohl entsprechend Stellung genommen - oder?

bis denn


----------



## Husten (22. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ..Bislang haben wir aus den Testreihen kein negatives Feedback zu unseren Spannern erhalten..


 und bis entsprechendes Feedback von den Wissenschaftlern nicht vorliegt existiert das Problem eben nicht. Hi hi.



Ich gebe zu, das Thema finde ich schon interessant...


----------



## Groo (22. Juni 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, leg dich mal in den Schatten und überlg dir mal was du da schreibst..
> 
> Ich wäre auch frustriert einen sich lockernden SS zu haben, aber deshalb mache ich nicht die ganze Welt verrückt. Am besten du machst es wie die Amis und verklagst am besten jetzt schon Canyon...
> 
> Diese Ungeduld mancher Leute hier ist wirklich schlimm. Wartet doch erstmal ab was Canyon nach den Tests zu berichten hat ohne voreilig irgendwelche Schlüsse zu fassen...



@Flo G.

Deine Canyon-Gutgläubigkeit in Ehren...

aber ich denke, dass die Leute im Forum bzgl. Canyon-Kundenservice eine andere Meinung vertreten (ich erinnere an die zu weilen fadenscheinigen Ausreden bzgl. Liefertermine etc.) 

Ich bin mir eigentlich gar nicht so sicher, ob bei Canyon überhaupt etwas passiert wäre, wenn hier im Forum die Canyon-Kunden nicht "ungeduldig" geworden wären. 

Ich möchte Deinen Vergleich mit VW aufgreifen.. Annahme: 1% aller verbauten Radaufhängungen bei VW würde locker werden --> 1 Mio Fahrzeuge x 0.01 = 10000 Fahrzeuge bei denen sich theoretisch bei Tempo 200 das Rad verabschiedet... ich glaube schon das VW sofort reagieren würde. Nein, ich bin mir sicher das das passieren würde. Schon mal was von ISO 9000 gehört? Bei "Corrective Action" würde sicher die Schadensbegrenzung beim Kunden an erster Stelle stehen. 

Das Verhalten von Canyon bzgl. Iridium-SS ist im höchsten Maße unprofessionell. 

Wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat schlicht und ergreifend überhaupt keine Ahnung von Abläufen in der "normalen" Industrie.   

Gruß Groo


----------



## Staabi (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte es noch einmal zusammenfassen:

-bisher gibt es Hinweise, das sich Iridium-Schnellspanner am Vorderrad unter bestimmten Umständen lösen können, der Spanner geht aber dabei nicht auf, er wird locker, was sich durch entsprechendes Klappern am VR ankündigt. Wir haben aber bisher nicht eingrenzen können, welche Umstände dies sind, ob dies im Design liegt, an Fertigungstoleranzen oder evtl. auch an der Bedienung. Tests zur Eingrenzung der Ursache laufen, inkl. Testreihen auf Prüfständen. Im Verhältnis der gesamt verkauften Menge sind Kundenrückmeldungen gering, bzw. wir haben auch Kundenrückmeldungen und eigene Erfahrungen die überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem aktuellen Design aufzeigen. Trotzdem nehmen wir die Sache sehr ernst und arbeiten in verschiedenen Richtungen an der Lösung.

- alle am Markt befindlichen Schnellspanner mit Kunstoff-Einsatz sind potentiell gefährdet sich bei Hitzeinwirkung durch die Scheibenbremse zu lösen. Absolute Einzelfälle, aber möglich. Das war der Grund warum wir auf die Messingbuchsen umgestiegen sind.

- im Canyon-Handbuch wird auf den notwendigen Check der Schnellspanner vor jeder Fahrt hingewiesen.

Nur kurz von meiner Seite zu den Vergleichen mit der Autoindustrie. Die Fahrradindustrie funktioniert leider komplett anders als diese. Das fängt schon damit an, das wir teilweise gezwungen sind wg. der Lieferzeiten Teile des weltgrößten Komponentenherstellers an die Fahrräder zu spezifizieren von denen wir bis dahin höchstens ein Handmuster, meisten aber eher nur ein Foto oder eine Skizze gesehen haben. Testen vorab nicht möglich. Vieles íst auch noch im Vergleich zur Autotechnik pure Steinzeit. Zum Beispiel: Mir ist gestern abend auf einer Tour mit dem Singlespeed (mit V-Brakes) nach einer technischen Abfahrt mit scharf anzubremsenden Serpentinen in einer schnellen Passage der Vorderradschlauch geplatzt, schlicht weil die Felge zu heiß wurde. Gefährlich, aber bei Rädern mit Felgenbremse in der gesamten Branche Stand der Technik. 

Nochmal, wir arbeiten daran die Hinweise auszuwerten, aber mit einem Schnellschuss ist es nicht getan, wir möchten eine dauerhafte Lösung haben. Sobald das Problem gefunden ist werden wir angemessen reagieren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Dosenbier (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo Staabi,
also bei mir lockern die Schnellspanner sich auch. Da man aber vor und 
während und nach jeder Ausfahrt die Dinger inzwischen kontrolliert, haben
sie sich dann (manchmal) nur ein wenig gelockert. Also wenn Canyon keine
neuen liefert, kaufe ich sie mir selbst.  Das ist mir ein sicheres Fahrgefühl wert.
Das angesprochene Handbuch, auf das du dich beziehst, haben aber viele
(ich auch nicht) gar nicht bekommen, obwohl ihr meines Wissens zur Auslieferung dessen verpflichtet seit. Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ihr das drucken
last, Deutschland wäre gut, dann hätte der Container keine Verspätung und 
Arbeitsplätze sind auch gesichert. Vorweg könntet ihr ja auch eines Online
einstellen.
Prost


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ................- alle am Markt befindlichen Schnellspanner mit Kunstoff-Einsatz sind potentiell gefährdet sich bei Hitzeinwirkung durch die Scheibenbremse zu lösen. Absolute Einzelfälle, aber möglich. Das war der Grund warum wir auf die Messingbuchsen umgestiegen sind.
> ..................



Wenn man weiß, dass es mit einer bestimmten Marke Probleme gibt, warum steigt man dann nicht gleich auf z.B. Shimano-SS um, von denen seit Jahren keine Probleme bekannt sind. Die Shimanos sind ja eigentlich auch gar nicht teuer (oder sind die Iridium im Gegensatz dazu wirklich so "billig"?). Aber diese sehr strengen Preiskalkulationen, und dass an "unwichtigen" Stellen einfach der Rotstift angesetzt wird, sind wahrscheinlich bei Versendern üblich, um den Preis halten zu können (obwohl ja der Vertriebsweg viel billiger ist  - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und wurde auch schon breitgetreten und deshalb in ein anderes Forum verschoben).............


----------



## Staabi (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

-Shimano möchte offensichtlich keine einzelnen Schnellspanner verkaufen. Die kosten im OEM-Einkauf ungefähr genausoviel wie ein Satz Naben inkl. Schnellspanner...

-wg. dem Handbuch: Wird in Deutschland gedruckt, war uns zwischenzeitlich leider ausgegangen. Wird demnächst allen Kunden die bisher kein Handbuch bei Ihrem Rad mitgeliefert bekamen nachgesendet. AFAIK sind seit 2 Wochen wieder jedem rausgesendetem Bike die Handbücher beigelegt. Ein Download von unserer Homepage ist aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen derzeit leider nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## wagmacX (23. Juni 2005)

staabi:


> - im Canyon-Handbuch wird auf den notwendigen Check der Schnellspanner vor jeder Fahrt hingewiesen.



dosenbier:


> Das angesprochene Handbuch, auf das du dich beziehst, haben aber viele
> (ich auch nicht) gar nicht bekommen, obwohl ihr meines Wissens zur Auslieferung dessen verpflichtet seit.



  


Also ´nen Handbuch hab ich auch nie bekommen...


----------



## Bigattack (23. Juni 2005)

Ich habe genau deshalb heute ein Mail an Canyon geschrieben, um das Handbuch zu ordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe die Schnellspanner diese Woche erhalten, vielen Dank an Canyon,
    

Werde sie heute montieren, die SS Markieren nach VR und HR, weil nur vorne der SS sich während der Fahrt gelockert hatte.

Zum Handbuch, habe ich auch nicht erhalten bei Auslieferung/Abholung, wäre Dankbar wenn Canyon mir eins zusenden könnte,

und werde am Wochenende in Frammersbach den MTB-Marathon bestreiten mit dem Nerve ES9, mal schauen ob die SS dann besser sind  

in diesem Sinne allen anderen ein    Wochenende

Gruß Stonelebs


----------



## StormFighter (26. Juni 2005)

Da schaut man nach ewiger Zeit wieder Mal ins Canyon-Forum und nun das hier - ist ja gruselig.
Natürlich mache ich mir jetzt auch schon Gedanken über meine Iridium-SS.
Mein Grand Canyon Elite ist aus 2003 und hat schon ein paar tausend km in jedem erdenklichen Gelände hinter sich. Zwar ist mir von Anfang an aufgefallen, daß die Dinger ziemlich fest angezogen werden müssen, Probleme hatte ich aber noch nie. Sind die Schwierigkeiten vielleicht erst bei der 2004er Produktion aufgetreten?


----------



## stefan p (30. Juni 2005)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## chantre72 (13. Juli 2005)

Wollte mal nachhören wie der aktuelle Stand der "Tests" ist.

Will Canyon die Sache etwa aussitzen? Also ich hab bisher keine Info von Canyon bekommen, daß die SS evtl. eine Unfallgefahr darstellen


----------



## Bigattack (13. Juli 2005)

Ich habe auch noch keine Info erhalten. Bei mir sitzt allerdings auch alles bombenfest.


----------



## rumblefish (14. Juli 2005)

Schon von irgeneinem Unfall gehört ???. Hab mich heute zum 2. mal innerhalb von 14 Tagen gewickelt. Und leider war es wieder nicht auf die bombenfesten Iridium SS zurückzuführen. Mist, das schei$$ ES verleitet echt zum übertreiben. Sollte Canyon echt verklagen


----------



## granit (14. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mit auch ander Gegönnt.







http://mypage.bluewin.ch/up/IMG_9383.html
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/up/

granit


----------



## Freti (14. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Schon von irgeneinem Unfall gehört ???. Hab mich heute zum 2. mal innerhalb von 14 Tagen gewickelt. Und leider war es wieder nicht auf die bombenfesten Iridium SS zurückzuführen. Mist, das schei$$ ES verleitet echt zum übertreiben. Sollte Canyon echt verklagen



Was genau ist denn passiert?

Ich habe also nur nachgefragt, ob es unbedenklich ist, wenn der geschlossene SS sich drehen läßt und kurz danach wurde mir kommentarlos Shimano SS zugeschickt.
Die sind übrigens einige Gramm leichter.

Gruß 
Freti


----------



## rumblefish (14. Juli 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist denn passiert?



Och, war nur ne Wurzel im Weg die ich nicht mehr richtig bekommen habe  . Aber das war auf einem langsamen Stück, so das ich nur ein paar Schrammen abbekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (15. Juli 2005)

hat canyon nun schon mal ein statment gegeben warum sich bei einigen die ss gelockert haebn... gibt es da neuigkeiten oder is da schon gras drüber gewachsen


----------



## off_by_one (24. Juli 2005)

fahre seit freitag ein ys. nach den ersten 50km war mein iridium ss vorne ziemlich locker - lies sich ohne probleme drehen. hab ihn jetzt vorerst nochmal festgedreht, werde aber beobachten ob er sich wieder lockert und dann evtl mal die hotline kontaktieren.


----------



## Husten (3. August 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> hat canyon nun schon mal ein statment gegeben warum sich bei einigen die ss gelockert haebn... gibt es da neuigkeiten oder is da schon gras drüber gewachsen


 Bei dem Wetter diesen Sommer wächst das Gras halt besonders schnell.


----------



## Staabi (3. August 2005)

Gras? Gibt es hier nicht. Wir erwarten demnächst eine Lieferung Ersatzkappen für die Iridiumschnellspanner, welche wir dann den entsprechenden Kunden zum Austausch zusenden werden. Ca. im November erfolgt dann ein Austausch gegen Shimano-Spanner. Früher ist das aufgrund der sehr langen Lieferzeit der Shimano-Schnellspanner nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## aemkei77 (3. August 2005)

> Gras? Gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Dosenbier (4. August 2005)

und was ist mit den versprochenen Bedienungsanleitungen??????
Darauf warte ich auch immer noch!!!!!
Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (4. August 2005)

Hallo,

die Handbücher werden demnächst zusammen mit den Schnellspannerkappen versendet.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (4. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Handbücher werden demnächst zusammen mit den Schnellspannerkappen versendet.
> 
> ...




Hi, wie schaut des aus, läuft des im Rahmen einer allgemeinen Rückrufaktion, oder muß ich erst schauen ob ich Glück hab, das das Rad drin bleibt oder nicht????


----------



## ultraschwer (4. August 2005)

Ich schau aus der Gondel...

...und bin ganz locker, obwohl mein Rad nur am Vorderrad außen an der
Gondel baumelt (Rothornbahn Arosa).

Denn ich hab zuhause meine Iridium SS gegen Shimano SS ausgetaucht, die lagen noch im Keller rum.

Mein vorderer Iridium hatte sich nämlich schon daheim gelockert.

Schöne Abfahrt ausserdem. Tageskarte Lift 8 Fränkli!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß ultraschwer


----------



## Flo G. (4. August 2005)

> Ca. im November erfolgt dann ein Austausch gegen Shimano-Spanner



Hallo, gillt das für alle belieferten Kunden mit Iridium-Spannern, oder nur für die, die sich beschweren?

Also generelle Austauschaktion oder "kundenbasierte"?


----------



## WilliButz (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon 2004 über die Qualität der Iridium-SS an meinem Rad bei der Hotline beschwert (weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf) . Die waren in Verbindung mit der Julie nicht wirklich brauchbar, da sie sich lockerten und die Bremse kreischte. 

Damals habe ich mich zähneknirschend abgefunden, und Shimano Deore XT-SS gekauft und montiert, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Nun sehen die 2005er SS nicht anders aus und haben auch das Kunststoff-Zeug.  

Ein bisschen mehr Kundenfreundlichkeit sollte da seitens Canyon schon zu erwarten sein, oder?

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Staabi (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

nochmals detailliert:
es erfolgt ein Austausch der 2005er Iridium Schnellspanner mit Metallkappe gegen Shimano-Schnellspanner ca. im November (aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit entsprechender Stückzahlen). Bis dahin bekommen unsere Kunden in Kürze Kunstoff-Kappen zum Austausch zugesendet, quasi eine Rückrüstung auf den Stand 2004. Diese Kunststoffkappen sind unserer Meinung nach keine ideale Lösung, aber Stand der Technik. Glaubt mir, wir haben aufgrund der Geschichte hier verschiedenste Schnellspanner aller möglichen Firmen getestet. Die Iridium-Spanner im vergangenen Jahr sind z.B. identisch mit DT Swiss-Spannern, und vergleichbar mit Ritchey und vielen anderen Spannern am Markt.

2006 verwenden wir bei allen Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen nur noch Shimano-Schnellspanner.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rumblefish (11. August 2005)

Tja, bis heute war ich auf meinen 20 km Tourem mit 500-600HM immer verschont von dem SS Problem gewesen. Heute mal ohne meinen Doggy eine 35Km Tour mit 1200HM gemacht und das Bike auch mal bis auf 74 km/h bergab gebracht. Da schaute ich auf die Vorderradaufnahme und siehe da: Der SS Verschluss ist etwa 2cm nach vorne gerutscht und liess sich ganz leicht nach vorne drehen   . 

@Staabi: bekommen wir die "upgrates" von Euch automatisch oder müssen wir uns selber darum kümmern (per Mail, Anruf .....)  ?. 

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (12. August 2005)

@ rumble

oh hat es dich jetzt auch erwischt.... hätt ich mir bei dir nicht mehr gedacht, da dein bike ja shcon einige km gemacht hat .... gut dass es noch gemerkt und kontrolliert hast.. ich hätte nach so langer zeit meinen ss nicht mehr geprüfft... 

schreib am besten eien mail an die werkstatt.... ich denke das geht dann am schnellsten

greatings
markus


----------



## rumblefish (12. August 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @ rumble
> 
> oh hat es dich jetzt auch erwischt.... hätt ich mir bei dir nicht mehr gedacht, da dein bike ja shcon einige km gemacht hat .... gut dass es noch gemerkt und kontrolliert hast.. ich hätte nach so langer zeit meinen ss nicht mehr geprüfft...
> 
> ...



Das konntest Du ganz leicht sehen weil ich meinen SS immer ganz nahe am linken Gabelholm zumache. Und gestern stand der dann etwa 2-3cm ab in Fahrtrichtung. 

Hast aber recht, ich schreib Canyon ne Mail das ich auch neue brauche.

 Rumble


----------



## Schreiner2 (12. August 2005)

@ staabi
Kann ich nicht meine zukünftigen Schnellspanner gegen zwei vip Eintrittskarten für die Eurobike eintauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSven (14. August 2005)

Bei mir hat sich gestern bei einer Bergabfahrt der SS gelöst. Ich habe mir bei der Abfahrt nichts bei dem klang, klang gedacht aber als ich wieder Bergauf fahren wollte war mein Rad     LOSE  
Da ich mit losem Rad den Berg runter gefahren bin, habe ich eine acht im Reifen.
Ich denke ich rufe morgen mal an!
Gruß
DonSven


----------



## DerStrolch (16. August 2005)

Zusendung von den Hülsen (oder was auch immer)

Hat die schon wer bekommen? Wann sollen die rausgehen? Will biken .....


----------



## rumblefish (16. August 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Zusendung von den Hülsen (oder was auch immer)
> 
> Hat die schon wer bekommen? Wann sollen die rausgehen? Will biken .....



Geh biken und achte ab und an auf die SS. Wenn Du zuviel Bedenken hast, kannst Du auch ca. 10 Euronen beim örtlichen Dealer abdrücken und andere holen.


----------



## goya (19. August 2005)

Hatte bisher ein Hardtail mit XT-Spannern. Seit Junis ES6 von Canyon. Mir ist recht schnell aufgefallen, daß sich allerdings nur vorne der SS löst. Dachte zunächst, ihn nicht ganz fest angezogen zu haben. Es ist aber wiederholt aufgetreten. Habe ihn dann immer maximal angezogen (sehr viel stärker als jemals den XT-Spanner) aber er hat sich nach etwas 1-2 h Fahrt wieder gelöst. Ich dachte, es hängt vielleicht mit der Scheibenbremse zusammen (hatte vorher V-Brakes). Offenkundig haben aber auch andere das Problem, was vielleicht doch an einen systematischen Fehler denken läßt. So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das allerdings nicht. Es ist aber in jedem Fall bedenklich. Falls Canyon testen möchte stelle ich meine Spanner gerne zur Verfügung !!! 
In jedem Fall werde ich den Spanner nun sehr fest anziehen---und austauschen falls das Problem nochmal auftaucht.

Guten Ritt.....


----------



## goya (19. August 2005)

Sorry, hatte nur die 1. Seite von diesem Thema gelesen sonst hätte ich euch meinen Kommentar erspart. Dennoch, kann mir jemand sagen ob diese famosen Kappen und die neuen Spanner automatisch kommen oder muß man erst bei Canyon anleuten ? Und was haben die "Testes" von Canyon den letztlich erbracht dass die Teile nun getauscht werden sollen. Hätte ich nicht zufällig in das Forum geschaut würde ich immernoch ahnungslos auf meinem auch "für den härtesten Einsatz geeigneten" ES herumfahren. 

Warum werden die Kunden jetzt immernoch nicht informiert wob selbst Canyon das Problem erkannt zu haben scheint ?????

Mir völlig unverständlich.

Alhoa und guten Ritt auch mit Vorderrad.......


----------



## aemkei77 (19. August 2005)

> "Testes"


= plural von testis


----------



## snelterug (19. August 2005)

Bei mir hat sich am dienstag bei einer Abfahrt während eine Rheintour nach Holland, der vordere SS gelöst. Die Remote Control von der GCC hatte auch nicht mehr funktioniert.
Da wir Morgens durch Koblenz fuhren, hatten wir es bei Canyon in der Werkstatt versucht. Trotz die Offnungszeiten hatten die Monteure uns gleich geholfen.
Beide Schnellspanner ausgewechselt und der Remote Control erneuert.
Canyon vielen dank, das war Klasse!


----------



## chantre72 (19. August 2005)

> Warum werden die Kunden jetzt immernoch nicht informiert wob selbst Canyon das Problem erkannt zu haben scheint ?????
> 
> Mir völlig unverständlich.



Vielleicht muß sich erst ne Zeitschrift (Bike oder so) darum kümmern. Dann weiß es gleich jeder   

Ist mir auch unverständlich, warum Canyon nicht ALLE Kunden sofort informiert. Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, daß sich jeder im Forum informiert. 

....und viel Spaß am WE beim biken!


----------



## DonSven (19. August 2005)

Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und das Prob. mit den SS geschildert, 2 Tage später hatte ich Kunststoffeinsätze und die Info, daß im Novermber Shimano SS an mich gesendet werden!!
Gruß
DonSven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. August 2005)

chantre72 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht muß sich erst ne Zeitschrift (Bike oder so) darum kümmern. Dann weiß es gleich jeder
> 
> Ist mir auch unverständlich, warum Canyon nicht ALLE Kunden sofort informiert. Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, daß sich jeder im Forum informiert.
> 
> ....und viel Spaß am WE beim biken!




 Bike oder so, da lach ich mich ja kaputt, die Käseblätter sind doch sowieso alle geschmiert, wer am meisten zahlt, hat die besten Testergebnisse.

Und genauso läufts doch bei diesem Problem, aber es ist wirklich fahrlässig von Canyon, das sie ihre Kunden nicht wenigstens informieren das in einem wenigstens geringen Prozentsatz probleme auftreten können.

Bei großen firmen läuft halt da normalerweise ne anständige Rückrufaktion, alleine schon um die eigene Firma zu schützen, aber ich habe den Eindruck, das das Problem bei Canyon nicht so ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Staabi (19. August 2005)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten gerade an der Tauschaktion gegen die Kunststoffkappen und später (im November) gegen Shimano-Spanner. Ist leider eine etwas größere Aktion, die entsprechend vorbereitet werden muss. Übrigens werden alle entsprechenden Bikes seit dieser Woche mit Shimano-Spannern ausgeliefert, der direkte Tausch aller Spanner ist leider aufgrund der Lieferzeiten bei Shimano nicht möglich. Deshalb verzögert sich der endgültige Tausch bis in den November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael Staab


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir arbeiten gerade an der Tauschaktion gegen die Kunststoffkappen und später (im November) gegen Shimano-Spanner. Ist leider eine etwas größere Aktion, die entsprechend vorbereitet werden muss. Übrigens werden alle entsprechenden Bikes seit dieser Woche mit Shimano-Spannern ausgeliefert, der direkte Tausch aller Spanner ist leider aufgrund der Lieferzeiten bei Shimano nicht möglich. Deshalb verzögert sich der endgültige Tausch bis in den November.
> 
> ...




ok, dann freu ich mich jetzt schon auf das Päckchen das ich von Euch im November erhalten werde, und hoffe für alle, auch für diejenigen die davon noch gar nix mitbekommen haben, das alles bis dahin hält.

Danke Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## goya (22. August 2005)

Ist ja schön mit dem Umtausch im November!! Nur was bitte ist bis dahin ??? Soll ich mein Bike nun einmotten oder doch besser selbst die Kosten tragen. Wenn Canyon die Spanner nicht besorgen kann könnten zumindest die Kosten dafür erstattet werden. 20 Euro für ein Paar XT-SS (in Freiburg) ist ja nicht die Welt. 

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert unde immer noch nicht beantwortet wurde:

Was ist denn bei den Tests von Canyon herausgekommen. Das würde doch nun alle hier im Forum interssieren. Das die Dinger mangelhaft sind ist klar, sonst würde Canyon sie nicht ersetzten. Aber bitte bitte teilt uns doch mit, woran es liegt. Das ist doch auch für Leute wichtig, deren SS noch funktionieren. Sind nur einige SS betroffen oder liegt doch eher ein genereller Konstruktionsfehler vor. Das müßt Ihr von Canyon aufklären und nicht versuchen unter den Tisch zu kehren. 

Ich für meinen Teil verzichte gerne auf die "November-SS-Überraschung von Canyon und habe mir XT-SS für 20 Euro gekauft.

Weite guten Ritt.......


----------



## DerStrolch (22. August 2005)

war am wochenende mit meinem ES7 am schöckel (wird keiner kennen - grazer hausberg) und hab meine bike dort recht ordentlich über einen wald- und schotterweg runtergejadt. und diesmal wurde nichts locker ?!?

aber sicher ist sicher - werd ich die SS austauschen wenn sie kommen ....


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (22. August 2005)

goya schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Canyon die Spanner nicht besorgen kann könnten zumindest die Kosten dafür erstattet werden. 20 Euro für ein Paar XT-SS (in Freiburg) ist ja nicht die Welt.
> 
> 
> Na ja, soll ja jetzt nicht persönlich sein, aber zu glauben das eine Firma wie Canyon 20 Euro für die Schnellspanner hinblättert, oder noch besser sie Dir den regulären Verkaufspreis ausbezahlen, ist ja doch schon ganz schön naiv
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (23. August 2005)

Moinsen,

ich habe es heute endlich geschafft mal bei der freundlichen Hotline anzurufen. Übrigens beim ersten mal sofort durchgekommen   . 
Ich erklärte dem freundlichen Herrn das meine Iridiumspanner sich lösen und ob ich die angekündigten Kappen bekommen könnte. 

Daraufhin bekam ich die Aussage das in den nächsten Tagen automatisch neue Schnellspanner an betroffene Kunden gesand werden   . Es sollen insgesamt 2000 neue Schnellspanner eingetroffen sein die verschickt werden.

 versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, isses denn schon November ?. Aber wenn es so ist, dann soll es mir/uns nur recht sein   

greez
Rumble


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (23. August 2005)

Was meint er mit betroffenen Kunden, nur die die sich beschweren, oder alle die die Dinger geliefert bekommen haben???

Das stört ´mich hier ein bißchen, das diese Frage immer noch offen bleibt.

Die Antwort erwarte ich eigentlich schon von Staabi!!!!!!


----------



## rumblefish (23. August 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint er mit betroffenen Kunden, nur die die sich beschweren, oder alle die die Dinger geliefert bekommen haben???
> 
> Das stört ´mich hier ein bißchen, das diese Frage immer noch offen bleibt.
> 
> Die Antwort erwarte ich eigentlich schon von Staabi!!!!!!



Die Aussage war das ALLE betroffenen Kunden AUTOMATISCH die SS ausgetauscht bekommen sollen. Ich fragte extra nach ob ich meine Kunden oder Auftragsnummer angeben soll - er meinte "Nein".

Mal abwarten ob das so passiert


----------



## Staabi (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

Wir tauschen im ersten Schritt die Kappen der jetzigen Iridium-Spannern gegen Kappen mit Kunstoff-Einsatz. Im zweiten Schritt, ca. Ende des Jahres, senden wir dann Shimano-Schnellspanner an unsere Kunden. Das ganze geschieht unaufgefordert und anhand der in unserem System hinterlegten Auftragsnummern bei allen betroffenen 2005er Canyon Kunden mit Iridium-Spannern und Metallkappe. Die entsprechenden Kunden werden angeschrieben.

Im Moment werden bereits alle ausgehenden Bikes mit Shimano-Spannern versehen.

Hintergrund: Wir sind nach unseren Testreihen zur Überzeugung gekommen, das eigentlich alle am Markt erhältlichen Schnellspanner nach dem Prinzip offener Excenter, seien Sie von Iridium oder anderen "prominenten Marken" oder wem auch immer, nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind. Zum einen bei Kunstoff wegen der eventuell auftretenden Gefahr bei sich stark erhitzenden Scheibenbremsen, zum anderen wegen der Excenter, welche offensichtlich bei allen Herstellern größere Schwankungen in der Fertigungsgenauigkeit haben. Kunstoff-Einsätze sind da relativ unempfindlich und "verdauen" auch ungenau gefertigte Excenter, weil sie sich eindrücken und so anpassen. Die Metallkappen, welche wir wg. der Scheibenbremsproblemativ verwendet haben reagieren da empfindlicher, weil sie sich naturgemäß erst nach längerem durch Materialabtrag an den Excenter anpassen. Dabei kann es in Extremfällen dazu kommen, das sich Spanner lösen. Die Muster, die wir damals für die 2005er Produktion freigegeben haben waren ohne Beanstandung. Shimano-Schnellspanner sind nach einem komplett anderem Prinzip mit geschlossenem Excenter gefertigt und für uns deshalb erste Wahl. Eine erste Lieferung die wir vor kurzem erhalten haben ermöglicht es uns, jetzt alle betroffnen Bikes die aktuell versendet werden mit Shimano-Spannern auszurüsten. Für den Austausch der bereits ausgelieferten Spanner reicht die Stückzahl aber nicht aus. Deshalb jetzt vorab der Austausch gegen Kunstoffeinsätze für die Iridium-Schnellspanner und nach Lieferung der Shimano-Spanner der erneute Austausch. 2006 werden alle Canyon Scheibenbrems-Räder mit Shimano-Spannern ausgestattet, was wir für die optimale Lösung halten.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## goya (24. August 2005)

Vielen Dank Canyon,

endlich kam die von allen erwartet Erklärung. Und somit halte ich die zunächst für hysterisch und unfähig deklarierten Kunden für exkulpiert. Auch mich hatten nach der ganzen Diskussion Zweifel gepackt ob, ich nun nach 10 Jahren problemlosen Gebrauchs von XT-Spannern nicht mehr in der LAge wäre, einen SS korrekt zu bedienen..........


Wäre das etwas früher gekommen hätte man sogar von "Kundenservice" sprechen können. 

Aber.....besser spät als nie.......


----------



## Buhmuckel (30. August 2005)

Weia, was Leute dicke Backen machen können, wenn man sie lässt (es lebe das anonyme Netz) ist schon beeindruckend  
Zuhause wohl sonst nix zum lachen  
Zum Glück heiss ich nicht Staabi.
Ich habe jedenfalls heute neue Iridium-Kappen bekommen, obwohl ich gar keine will.
Meine SS halten bombenfest und sehen mit dem Messingteil so richtig schick aus. Kein Shimano-Einheitsbrei eben.
Jetzt sind die also gar nicht mehr zu haben, sozusagen Raritäten  
Ob ich sie doch austauschen, in die Vitrine stellen und in einem Jahr als Sammlerstück verkloppen soll.....


----------



## Compagnon (30. August 2005)

Buhmuckel,
hast Recht. Ich dachte die Hysterie wär längst vorbei. Wirklich witzig finde ich bei wie vielen Leuten sich auf einmal die Spanner lösen. Aber Canyon ist selbst schuld: hier bestimmte Mitglieder beim Namen zu nennen und aufzufordern, sich zu melden, das war ein schwerer Fehler.


----------



## rumblefish (30. August 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Buhmuckel,
> hast Recht. Ich dachte die Hysterie wär längst vorbei. Wirklich witzig finde ich bei wie vielen Leuten sich auf einmal die Spanner lösen. Aber Canyon ist selbst schuld: hier bestimmte Mitglieder beim Namen zu nennen und aufzufordern, sich zu melden, das war ein schwerer Fehler.



Ich fand das auch gar nicht so schlimm weil sich bei mir die ersten 600km gar nichts in Richtung lösen der Spannern tat. Absolut bombenfest und wusste auch nicht warum sich hier alle so aufregen   .

Aber nach einem längeren Trip inkl. einer Waldabfahrt über 75km/h hört der Spass dann auf wenn unten der Spanner lose am Verderrad hängt. Jetzt schaue ich nach jeder kackigeren Abfahrt immer sofort auf den Spanner weil da einfach kein Vertrauen mehr da ist - woher auch ???. 

Wer darüber lachen kann dem wünsche ich mal so eine Situation


----------



## Andy23NRW (30. August 2005)

Ist mein YS auch betroffen? Kriege ich jetzt von Canyon neue Spanner zugeschickt?

Gruss, Andy


----------



## Col. Kurtz (31. August 2005)

jungs ihr seid ja schlau.

mir erst die shimano-schnellspanner zu schicken(ich die iridium zurück) und jetzt noch diese (nutzlosen)kappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (31. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mein YS auch betroffen? Kriege ich jetzt von Canyon neue Spanner zugeschickt?
> 
> Gruss, Andy



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## yellowstone2005 (2. September 2005)

Also ich habe heute unaufgefordert die Kappen und auch das Handbuch zugesendet bekommen!

DANKE CANYON! Toller Service


----------



## TheHeizer (3. September 2005)

Ich ebenso!


----------



## Eric_SC (3. September 2005)

Nachdem ich die ersten Tage und Wochen mit meinem BigBear in puncto SS zufrieden war, habe ich mittlerweile das Problem, die Dinger vor jeder MTB-Tour die ins Gelände geht wieder fest anzuziehen. Bei mir lockert sich immer der hintere Schnellspanner sehr schnell. Beim fahren bleibt es noch drinnen dann mal ein paar Meter tragen und schwups das Rad haut nach unten ab. 

na denn dann hoffen wir mal auf SS via Canyon ob die wirklich alle bekommen oder nur für die mit Scheibenbremsen.

Gruß Eric


----------



## tysi (3. September 2005)

mein YS kam letzte woche, da waren von haus aus shimano-spanner dabei


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (3. September 2005)

Eric_SC schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich die ersten Tage und Wochen mit meinem BigBear in puncto SS zufrieden war, habe ich mittlerweile das Problem, die Dinger vor jeder MTB-Tour die ins Gelände geht wieder fest anzuziehen. Bei mir lockert sich immer der hintere Schnellspanner sehr schnell. Beim fahren bleibt es noch drinnen dann mal ein paar Meter tragen und schwups das Rad haut nach unten ab.
> 
> na denn dann hoffen wir mal auf SS via Canyon ob die wirklich alle bekommen oder nur für die mit Scheibenbremsen.
> 
> Gruß Eric




Also wenn die Probleme so akut sind, das gleich das Rad abhaut, würd ich mir ja dann doch entweder auf beschwerde sofort welche schicken lassen unter der angabe "Defekt" oder welche selbst kaufen!!! Oder ist Deine Gesundheit soviel nicht wert  
Bei mir kam heute das Aufrüstset für die Schnellspanner!!
Danke Canyon
P.S. Das beim tragen das Rad rausfällt, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, da müsten die Dinger da über die Nut drüberspringen!!
Aber ich unterstell Dir jetzt mal das Du schon weist wie man einen Schnellspanner zumacht! Die sind ja eigentlich doch Idiotensicher!! Oder??


----------



## Andy23NRW (3. September 2005)

Meine Kappen sind heuer auch gekommen. Danke an Canyon!


----------



## Eric_SC (6. September 2005)

Laut Canyon lösen sich die Schnellspanner nur bei Scheibenbremsen, bei Felgenbremsen eigentlich nicht, aber bei mir ist halt leider der Gegenteil der Fall. Da ist halt Canyon taub, da nur bei Scheibenbremsen die Teile getestet, Auskunft und Hilfe also eher negativ zu beurteilen.

Tja Canyon ist halt nur billig, wenn man alle Teile die man braucht nachkauft wirds halt dann auch teurer.   

Na denn schau mer mal.

Gruß Eric


----------



## DerStrolch (7. September 2005)

hmm - dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wan nmeine Kappen in der schönen Steiermark eintreffen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (7. September 2005)

Eric_SC schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Canyon ist halt nur billig,


----------



## Falk72 (8. September 2005)

Eric_SC schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Canyon ist halt nur billig, wenn man alle Teile die man braucht nachkauft wirds halt dann auch teurer.


Kauf dir bloß keine neuen Schnellspanner! Nützt nix.
Leg das Geld lieber in ein paar Monate Fitnessstudio oder ein Paar Hanteln an. Du wirst sehen, schon nach ein paar Monaten wirst auch du einen Schnellspanner fest anziehen können.


----------



## zickzack (8. September 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir bloß keine neuen Schnellspanner! Nützt nix.
> Leg das Geld lieber in ein paar Monate Fitnessstudio oder ein Paar Hanteln an. Du wirst sehen, schon nach ein paar Monaten wirst auch du einen Schnellspanner fest anziehen können.


----------



## oli30 (12. September 2005)

hi,
jaja, das mit den schnellspannern is so ne sache. ich trau den dingern von iridium auch nicht.   ich hab mein bike jetzt seit 4 wochen. gelöst haben sie sich bis jetzt zwar noch nicht, hab aber schon zwei extremere stürze hinter mir, doch wenn ich mir überlege, das bei enormen speed und extrem witzigen jumps sich einer der schnellspanner löst, dann ist das bestimmt nicht mehr witzig.   
welche schnellspanner gibts denn da so, auf die man sich 100%ig verlassen kann?  Ich finde bei solchen billigteilen kann man schon ein bisschen mehr in seine sicherheit investieren.  
grüsse an alle
oli


----------



## Dosenbier (12. September 2005)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals bei Canyon reklamiert, aber seit drei Monaten weder Kappen noch Schnellspanner erhalten. Also Canyon die Dinger sind wirklich Schrott und lockern sich schon im Forstwegeinsatz. Scheinbar muss wirklich erst etwas passieren oder ein Artikel in einer Bikezeitung über die Schnellspanner erscheinen. Die Logistik der Auslieferung der Kappen  verhält
sich ähnlich der Auslieferung der Bikes. Da fällt mir ein noch das Handbuch ein,
welches nie, obwohl mehrfach zugesichert, den Weg zu mir gefunden hat.
Aber 2006 wird ja angeblich alles besser. An der Kundenbetreuung wird Canyon einmal scheitern. Zu recht.


----------



## studentx600 (12. September 2005)

...habe heute die ersatzkappen erhalten. ein handbuch war auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (12. September 2005)

meine kappen sind auch am samstag gekommen, habe zwar noch nie die canyon spanner benutzt(gleich von anfang an auf mounty achsen umgerüstet  ), aber trotzdem gut


----------



## Augus1328 (12. September 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals bei Canyon reklamiert, aber seit drei Monaten weder Kappen noch Schnellspanner erhalten. Also Canyon die Dinger sind wirklich Schrott und lockern sich schon im Forstwegeinsatz. Scheinbar muss wirklich erst etwas passieren oder ein Artikel in einer Bikezeitung über die Schnellspanner erscheinen. Die Logistik der Auslieferung der Kappen  verhält
> sich ähnlich der Auslieferung der Bikes. Da fällt mir ein noch das Handbuch ein,
> welches nie, obwohl mehrfach zugesichert, den Weg zu mir gefunden hat.
> Aber 2006 wird ja angeblich alles besser. An der Kundenbetreuung wird Canyon einmal scheitern. Zu recht.



Also so schlimm kann`s ja net sein, wenn Du schon seit Monaten mit den Dingern rumfährst, oder?

Gruss
Oli, mit Salsa Flipp Off unterwegs


----------



## Dosenbier (12. September 2005)

@Augus1328
doch es ist schlimm buhuu.  
Ich fühle mich immer wieder übergangen   
Erst wartet man auf sein Bike und andere die nach einem bestellt haben, haben es früher.
Dann werden Kappen, Handbücher und Schnellspanner versendet und wer bekommt keine, wieder ich.  
Ich stürze mich jetzt den Blomberg runter, ohne das ich die Schnellspanner vorher nachziehe.
Lebt wohl


----------



## aemkei77 (12. September 2005)

hab auch nichts bekommen  mit


----------



## Augus1328 (13. September 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @Augus1328
> doch es ist schlimm buhuu.
> Ich fühle mich immer wieder übergangen
> Erst wartet man auf sein Bike und andere die nach einem bestellt haben, haben es früher.
> ...



 

warte, ich bin in einer Stunde bei Dir. Hab auch nix bekommen u. ich will mich auch vom Blomberg runterstürzen.   

Gruss


----------



## husky.se (13. September 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mit losem Rad den Berg runter gefahren bin, habe ich eine acht im Reifen.
> Ich denke ich rufe morgen mal an!
> Gruß
> DonSven



öhm kannst du mir das mal technisch erklären??? wieso hast du ne 8 im Reifen (meinst du vielleicht die Felge????  ), nur weil du mit losen SS den berg runtergefahren bist? was haben lose SS mit ner 8 im rad zu tun??? wenn du so gefahren bist dass du ne 8 fabriziert hast und die schnellspanner wirklich lose waren, dann würdest du hier bestimmt nicht mehr so locker am rechner sitzen sondern hättest dich tierisch gelegt und wärst ganz schön lediert.....


----------



## off_by_one (13. September 2005)

ich sitz hier grad und lach mir einen - erst das rumgeheule im wartezimmer wg der räder, jetzt gehts hier weiter   ich mein, man kann auch ohne größere einschränkungen mit den iridium ss fahrn. however, ich hab meine kappen auch bekommen und mal getauscht. vom fahrfeeling hat sich nix geändert, der einzige unterschied ist dass sich die ss jetzt nicht mehr ohne gewalteinwirkung bewegen lassen


----------



## Onkel Horst (14. September 2005)

Ich habe gerade eine Transalp hinter mir und kann mich über mangelnde Festigkeit bei den Iridium Schnellspannern nicht beklagen. Mein Gefühl ließ mich trotzdem jeden Tag prüfen, ob die Dinger wirklich fest sitzen, schließlich konnte man sie auch im geschlossenen Zustand noch ziemlich einfach drehen. Habe sofort die neuen Kappen draufgezogen.


----------



## Schreiner2 (27. Oktober 2005)

hmm, wie ist das denn jetzt. bekommen wir jetzt noch schimao schnellspanner?


----------



## ow1 (27. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab die schon vor drei Wochen inkl. Handbuch bekommen. Würde denen mal ein E-Mail schreiben. Vielleicht haben sich dich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zickzack (29. Oktober 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die schon vor drei Wochen inkl. Handbuch bekommen. Würde denen mal ein E-Mail schreiben. Vielleicht haben sich dich vergessen



Dann hätten sie mich auch vergessen. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist die "große" Auslieferung im November.


----------



## zickzack (19. November 2005)

Der hat nur noch 10 Tage


----------



## Sisu (21. November 2005)

.....habe auch noch nicht die versprochenen Shimanoschnellspanner erhalten!
würde mich mal interessieren, nach welchen Kriterien die wieder verschickt werden.......gleiche Reihenfolge wie beim Bikeversand???   


Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Staabi (21. November 2005)

Hallo,

die erwartete Lieferung der Shimano-Schnellspanner ist noch nicht eingetroffen. Sobald diese da sind werden wir die 2. Runde der Austauschaktion fahren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## zickzack (22. November 2005)

Danke für die Info


----------



## bipus (14. Dezember 2005)

hi community,

es ist still geworden um die lieferung der xt-spanner - hab ich was verpasst ??
wenn nicht - wann kommen den nun die spanner ?? noch in diesem jahr ??


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Shimano Spanner sind inzwischen geliefert und werden zur Zeit verpackt. Die ersten Lieferungen sollten diese Woche noch rausgehen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rumblefish (15. Dezember 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Shimano Spanner sind inzwischen geliefert und werden zur Zeit verpackt. Die ersten Lieferungen sollten diese Woche noch rausgehen.
> 
> ...



Uiiiii, Weichnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Falk72 (17. Dezember 2005)

*DANKE* an *CANYON* für das Weihnachtsgeschenk!!!  

 

Falk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (19. Dezember 2005)

Hurraaaaa!
meine Schnellspanner sind endlich eingetroffen....schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!  
Das Witzige ist nur.....jetzt habe ich die SS...aber mein ES7 befindet sich auf dem Weg zu Canyon oder ist schon dort angekommen   
zur 1.Inspektion!
Es handelt sich übrigens um Deore-SS soweit ich das beurteilen kann....da hier irgendwer mal was von XT-SS gepostet hatte!  

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte von Canyon vor ein paar Monaten schon mal andere Kappen für meine Iridium ss zugeschickt bekommen. 

Bekomme ich jetzt eigentlich auch noch Shimano ss oder was   

Wie war das bei anderen betroffenen ?

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. Dezember 2005)

ich hab mittlerweile einmal neue schnellspanner gekriegt nachdem die geschichte rauskam und ich gemeckert hab, dann die kappen und jetzt nochmal schnellspanner...  (und fahren tu ich welche von DT)


----------



## Freti (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe die Shimano SS vor Monaten bekommen, nur das Handbuch noch nicht.
Aber deswegen rege ich mich nicht auf. Ich glaube nicht, dass da was interessantes drin steht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Hubertus (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal gespannt, ob nur diejenigen, die sich hier im Forum zu Wort melden, die neuen Schnellspanner bekommen, oder tatsächlich alle. Ich habe bisher nämlich bisher weder ein Handbuch, noch irgendwelche Kappen, geschweige denn neue Schnellspanner erhalten. 

Von der fehlenden Information seitens Canyon, dass ich seit einem dreiviertel Jahr mit potentiell gefährlichen Schnellspannern unterwegs bin, möchte ich gar icht erst anfangen. Meine Iridium-Spanner lockern sich übrigens auch von Zeit zu Zeit selbständig. Ich kontrolliere sie daher wirklich vor jeder Fahrt.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Taubertal und ...


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Iridium-Spanner lockern sich übrigens auch von Zeit zu Zeit selbständig. Ich kontrolliere sie daher wirklich vor jeder Fahrt.



Mal auf die Idee gekommen bei Canyon kurz anzurufen    . Meine Kappen waren dann 3 Tage später da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubertus (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Rumblefish,



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mal auf die Idee gekommen bei Canyon kurz anzurufen    . Meine Kappen waren dann 3 Tage später da



durchaus - das ist allerdings nicht der springende Punkt. Staabi hat weiter oben auf Nachfrage mal geschrieben, dass alle Iridium-Spanner ausgetauscht würden, nicht nur diejenigen, bei denen sich die Kunden bei Canyon melden. Anders kann es ja wohl auch nicht sein, oder? Wer weiß, viele Canyon-Fahrer gar nicht wissen, dass sie mit einer rollenden Zeitbombe unterwegs sind, weil sie schlechterdings hier nicht mitlesen?

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Hubertus,

bitte setze Dich mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung. Wir haben bereits im Sommer alle betroffenen Kunden angeschrieben, bzw. Austauschkappen zugesendet. Die Shimano-Ersatzlieferung ist jetzt auch unterwegs. Falls Du also bisher nichts bekommen hast kann das ja auch an einem Adressfehler o.ä. liegen. Aber das läßt sich mit einem Anruf ja schnell klären.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Knuffi (20. Dezember 2005)

Meine Schnellspanner sind gestern gekommen,fahre aber seit dem ersten Tag XT Schnellspanner.

Ein Handbuch habe ich aber auch noch nicht bekommen...


----------



## zickzack (22. Dezember 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bereits im Sommer alle betroffenen Kunden angeschrieben,
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Dann muss die Post den Brief an mich wohl verschlampt haben


----------



## Liteville (22. Dezember 2005)

Mein ES 6 wurde mit Iridium-Naben und Schnellspanner ausgeliefert. Obwohl ich auch nach 2 Alpenüberquerungen und 2 Wochen Gardaseeabfahrten (einschl. Tremalzo IV und 601) keine Probleme hatte, habe ich Austausch-Kappen und eine Montageanleitung erhalten. Heute sind schwarze Shimano-Schnellspanner geliefert worden. Alles ohne daß ich irgendetwas reklamiert hätte. 
Respekt!   
Das muß ersteinmal ein anderer Hersteller nachmachen.
Gruß L.


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Dezember 2005)

zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss die Post den Brief an mich wohl verschlampt haben



Scheint, dass wir den gleichen Postboten haben    

Gruss
Oli


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint, dass wir den gleichen Postboten haben
> 
> Gruss
> Oli



Hier ist noch ein Dritter der den selben Postboten hat.
Nie was von Canyon zu dem Thema gehört. Nie etwas bekommen.
Dei Post wird heutzutage auch immer unzuverlässiger.
Frohe Weihnachten
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (23. Dezember 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bereits im Sommer alle betroffenen Kunden angeschrieben, bzw. Austauschkappen zugesendet.



Öhhh Stabbi, glaub da bist Du wohl falsch informiert worden.

Angeschrieben hat mich ebenfalls keiner und die Kappen gab es erst auf spezielle telefonische Nachfrage, als die versprochenen Kappen trotz Ankündigungen, einfach nicht kamen   

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## rhön-canyon (23. Dezember 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mal gespannt, ob nur diejenigen, die sich hier im Forum zu Wort melden, die neuen Schnellspanner bekommen, oder tatsächlich alle. Ich habe bisher nämlich bisher weder ein Handbuch, noch irgendwelche Kappen, geschweige denn neue Schnellspanner erhalten.
> 
> ...




also ich bin schnell beliefert worden, ersatzspanner im september und gestern die shimano-teile, jeweilsmit begleitschreiben,entschuldigung etc.
ich kann diesbezüglich nicht klagen.


----------



## zickzack (23. Dezember 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint, dass wir den gleichen Postboten haben
> 
> Gruss
> Oli


 
Dann bekommt der dieses Jahr kein Trinkgeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbi (28. Dezember 2005)

Weihnachtsgeschenk! Hatte kein Problem mit den Iridium-Schnellspannern - daher kam die Post unverhofft. DANKE! trotzdem an Canyon für die XT-Schnellspanner   
vg
JAN


----------



## Husten (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mich in diesem Thread schon mehrfach über die Art aufgeregt, in der Canyon auf das Schnellspannerproblem reagiert. Hier mal zum Vergleich wie man in einer solchen Situation reagieren sollte, um nicht das Vertrauen der Verbraucher zu verlieren: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1170
Mein Vertrauen in Syntace ist durch diese Aktion sogar gestiegen. Vorbildliches Marketing. Wie konnte Canyon nur so nachlässig mit ihrem Ruf umgehen. Von der Gefährdung der Kunden ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Staabi (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

sorry, ich weiß nicht genau, was Du damit meinst? Wir haben vereinzelte Hinweise darauf bekommen, das die 2005er Schnellspanner mit Messingeinsatz sich lockern können. Es ist kein Fall bekannt, wo ein Laufrad verloren ging oder ein Sturz die Folge war. Daraufhin sind wir der Sache auf den Grund gegangen und haben dann vorab alle betroffenen Kunden angeschrieben und mit Kunststoff-Hülsen ausgestattet. Diese Hülsen sind Stand der Technik (werden baugleich von DT und vielen anderen verwendet), aber nach unserer Meinung nach nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Deshalb wurden Shimano-Spanner zum Austausch geordert, die wegen der sehr langen Lieferzeit von Shimano jetzt im Dezember zur Auslieferung gekommen sind. Wie hätten wir denn da noch anders reagieren sollen?

Falls einer unserer 2005er Kunden mit Messing-Hülse keinen Austausch bekommen hat bitten wir darum, sich mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung zu setzen. Fehler im Datenbestand können bei Anschreiben ja leider nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Nebenbei, beim aktuellen F99 Rückruf haben wir ebenfalls von uns aus alle betroffenen Canyon-Kunden angeschrieben. Wir nehmen die Produktsicherheit sehr ernst und verlassen uns beim Syntace-Rückruf nicht darauf, das unsere Kunden aus dem Internet oder den Fachzeitschriften vom F99 Austausch erfahren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Falk72 (1. Januar 2006)

Husten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mich in diesem Thread schon mehrfach über die Art aufgeregt, in der Canyon auf das Schnellspannerproblem reagiert. Hier mal zum Vergleich wie man in einer solchen Situation reagieren sollte, um nicht das Vertrauen der Verbraucher zu verlieren: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1170
> Mein Vertrauen in Syntace ist durch diese Aktion sogar gestiegen. Vorbildliches Marketing. Wie konnte Canyon nur so nachlässig mit ihrem Ruf umgehen. Von der Gefährdung der Kunden ganz zu schweigen...


Ehrlich gesagt kann ich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung keinen großen Unterschied zu Canyon erkennen. Als das Problem bekannt wurde, hat man sich schon um eine Lösung bemüht. Zuerst wurden mir - obwohl meine SS kein Problem hatten - neue Hülsen zugesendet und zuletzt erhielt ich sogar neue Deore-SS. Meines Erachtens erstklassiger Service!

Natürlich maulen immer welche (meistens die selben), dass sie nichts bekommen haben usw., aber auf die Idee mal bei Canyon anzurufen und die Sache zu klären kommen die Wenigsten.

Wenn du also - wie ich vermute - nicht persönlich von dem "Problem" betroffen bist, dann halte dich einfach raus und stelle nicht irgendwelche Vermutungen auf, ok?!


----------



## Husten (3. Januar 2006)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn du also - wie ich vermute - nicht persönlich von dem "Problem" betroffen bist, dann halte dich einfach raus und stelle nicht irgendwelche Vermutungen auf, ok?!


 hi hi, der Satz ist lustig! Du darfst, ich nicht. Aber du vermutest verkehrt: Ich bin Canyon-Kunde, habe zwar keine Iridium Teil am Rad (zum Glück), bin aber sehr wohl indirekt betroffen. 
Erlaubst Du mir nun Vermutungen anzustellen, ja? 
Ich bin anscheinend kein typischer Canyon-Kunde. Ich finde es bedauernswert, wenn man nachlässig mit subjektiven Werten umgeht. Canyon ist eine gute Marke. Aber es könnte doch eine fantastische Marke sein! Ich finde z.B. den neuen F10 Carbon Strassenrahmen von Canyon eigentlich toll. Aber nun denke ich, vielleicht kaufe ich den besser nicht. So extremer Leichtbau ist ganz besonders Vertauenssache, finde ich. Vielleicht ist das Ding ein Risiko. Und wenn es ein Problem geben sollte, kommen hoffentlich die Kunden rechtzeitig selber drauf und hoffentlich glaubt Canyon den Kunden und hoffentlich kommt keiner zu Schaden. Ist nur so ein Gefühl. Eine ganz subjektive Vermutung. Aber für mich wohlmöglich kaufentscheidend. 

Warum rede ich von nachlässigem Umgang? Es entstand zu Anfang in diesem Thread der Eindruck, dass Canyon die Hinweise vieler Kunden auf lockere Schnellspanner eine ganze Weile nicht sehr ernst nahm. Erst als Canyon die Probleme irgendwie reproduzieren konnte (wer sich interessiert, lese noch mal die ersten paar Seiten), wurde stockenderweise eine Austauschaktion eingeleitet. Das finde ich unzureichend. Meiner Meinung nach, hätte man ZWISCHENZEITLICH mindestens eine Warnung vor der Nutzung der Spanner aussprechen sollen. Wenn dann die Ursachenforschung erfolgt ist, wäre ein RÜCKRUF angemessen gewesen. Wenn man, Zitat Stabi: "Fehler im Datenbestand nicht ausschließen kann..., sollte man dafür zusätzlich andere Mittel nutzen. Zum Beispiel wie beim Syntace-Rückruf, Zitat Stabi:"... Internet oder Fachzeitschriften" 



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ..Nebenbei, beim aktuellen F99 Rückruf haben wir ebenfalls von uns aus alle betroffenen Canyon-Kunden angeschrieben...


 Das ist toll. Mein F99 stammt auch von einem Canyon. Wann ist denn die Post rausgegangen? Bisher habe ich keine Nachricht von Euch erhalten erhalten. Und darf ich noch eine Vermutung anstellen: Wenn Syntace eine Datenbank aller F99-Besitzer hätte, garantiert hätte ich längst einen Brief von denen erhalten. Und zwar BEVOR ein Kunde irgendein Problem erahnt hätte. Sicher, das ist eine hohe Messlatte. Extrem schwierig und aufwändig. Aber eben Teil des Wertes der mir vermittelt wird, wann immer ich das Syntace-Logo auf meinem Vorbau sehe. 

Grüsse
Husten


----------



## rumblefish (3. Januar 2006)

Wie lange dauern eigentlich noch die Schulferien


----------



## Staabi (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die Infopost an alle Kunden mit F99 Vorbau ging vor Weihnachten raus. Zusätzlich weisen wir auf der Homepage auf den F99 Rückruf hin. Falls Du also keine Info bekommen hast wende Dich bitte an unsere Hotline, bzw. wie mit Syntace vereinbart direkt an Syntace.

Eine Frage sei mir erlaubt. Du weißt schon, wie ein Rückruf abläuft? Natürlich müssen zuerst Hinweise auf ein Problem auftauchen, sei es durch interne Tests oder durch Reklamationen. Dann wird Ursachenforschung betrieben und wenn die Hinweise ausreichend analysiert sind und eine eventuelle Gefährdung des Nutzers nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann erfolgt ein Austausch/Rückruf. Und Rückrufe in der Größenordnung wie die Schnellspanner oder der F99 Vorbau benötigen eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit für Logistik des Austauschteils usw. Wir müssen ja auch erstmal Ersatz liefern können wenn ein Austausch ansteht. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn eine akute Gefährdung gesehen werden kann und der Fahrbetrieb wegen Lebensgefahr sofort eingestellt werden müsste. Z.B wenn alle Teile einer Produktreihe, bspw. Sattelstützen, sofort beim ersten Einsatz versagen. Dies war hier nicht der Fall, sich lockernde Schnellspanner waren, auch wenn hier im Forum naturgemäß ein anderer Eindruck entstehen kann, Einzelfälle. Und bei Einzelfällen wird erst einmal geprüft, wo das Problem liegt. Nicht zuletzt soll ja auch ein eventueller Austausch nicht das selbe Problem haben. Das ist in der Automobilbranche so (Der Austausch der ausfallgefährdeten SBC-Bremse bei Daimler z.B. hat sich über Monate hingezogen vom ersten Hinweisen in der Presse bis hin zum Service-Rückruf), das ist in der Fahrradbranche nicht anders. Der einzige Unterschied bei der Schnellspanneraktion ist, das die komplette Geschichte von den ersten Hinweisen bis zum Austausch öffentlich für jeden lesbar in diesem Forum abgelaufen ist. Wir haben unsere Kunden 2x angeschrieben und mit Material versorgt. Zuerst eine Lösung mit Kunststoff-Kappen auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik. Und dann abschließend mit Shimano-Spannern auf die unserer Meinung nach optimale Lösung.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## zickzack (3. Januar 2006)

Ist die Austauschaktion der SS eigentlich beendet?


----------



## Staabi (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Austauschaktion der SS eigentlich beendet?



die Aktion wurde mit dem Versand der Shimano-Schnellspanner vor Weihnachten abgeschlossen. Du kannst Dich bei Fragen aber natürlich gerne mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung setzen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (4. Januar 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> die Aktion wurde mit dem Versand der Shimano-Schnellspanner vor Weihnachten abgeschlossen.



Moin Stabbi,

dann ist da irgendwie der Wurm drin. Einen Brief bekamn ich nie, die Kappen erst auf Nachfrage, und von Austauschspannern bis heute keine Spur. Meine Adresse hat sich auch nicht geändert und eigentlich sollte ich als betroffener Kunde bei Euch im System sein.

Ich hab kein Problem mich mit der Hotline kurzzuschliessen und mich selber darum zu kümmern. Aber so ganz der pralle Sack der Zwerge ist das ja wohl nicht  .

Dies nur zu Deiner Info falls Dir die Kollegen verklickern wollen: "Alles raus, mach Dir keine Sorgen".

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## Falk72 (4. Januar 2006)

Husten schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi, der Satz ist lustig! Du darfst, ich nicht.


Hast recht, war wirklich lustig mein Satz  Sollte mein Geschriebenes vor dem Posten wohl doch noch einmal durchlesen  

In der Praxis ist es jedoch so, dass viele der von einzelnen Kunden beanstandeten Teile durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch nicht richtig funktionieren. Mercedes wird nicht alle Wagen mit Schaltgetriebe zurückrufen, nur weil zwei Leute nicht richtig schalten können und deswegen rummeckern. 
Wenn solche Dinge reproduzierbar auf ein fehlerhaftes Teil zurückzuführen sind, dann wird der Hersteller in 99% der Fälle nachbessern. Und das hat Canyon getan - in mehreren Stufen, weil nicht sofort ein optimaler Austausch gegen Shimano-Schnellspanner möglich war. Syntace hatte den "Vorteil", die Materialschwäche selber festzustellen. Von daher kann man die beiden Fälle nicht gleichsetzen.

Und so bleibe ich dabei, dass sich Canyon im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten sehr gut verhalten hat, auch wenn andere das nicht so sehen  

In diesem Sinne ...  

Falk


----------



## Dosenbier (4. Januar 2006)

Mich ärgern solche Aussagen wie, jeder sei angeschrieben worden.
Prost


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

Ich habe die Rückrufaktion damals so verstanden, dass jeder Schnellspanner getauscht wird, der Probleme aufweisst. Nicht alle Iridium-Schnellspanner aller Kunden.


----------



## markuztirol (5. Januar 2006)

hallo

jetzt muss ich mich auch kurz zu wort melden;
ich habe diesen forum beitrag ja eröffnet. darauf hin hat canyon ja sehr schnell mit interesse reagiert, und mich, bzw akut betroffene "recht schnell" mit ersatz versorgt  (lieferzeit der post ist ja auch zu beachten)

im forum konnten natürlich alle mitlesen.

was ich halt auch bedenklich gefunden habe, ist dass all jene die nicht das forum lesen, diese information einer möglichen gefahrenquelle nicht hatten. vorallem das es sehr viele biker gibt die das bike nie kurz kontrollieren bevor sie damit fahren.

sicher ist es nciht sinnvoll eine generelle warung an alle kunden auszusenden, wenn wirklich nur kunden einer lieferung betroffen sind... allerdings kann sowas schon auch bedenkich sein.

aber ich muss sagen ich habe vertrauen zu canyon, denn als biker hat man auch ein gewisses maß an eigenverantwortung.  ....   was das nachzeihen und kontrollieren von schrauben betrifft, materialfehler kann man logischer weiße nciht erkennen *gg*   

für solche entscheidungen muss denk ich mir mal ein maß an fingerspitzengefühl notwendig sein, zum beispiel ob etwas bricht oder locker wird ist in seiner gefährlichkeit ein sehr großer unterschied.

so on ....


----------



## Staabi (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben folgendes gemacht: In unserem Warenwirtschaftssystem wurden alle Kunden selektiert, die einen Iridium-Schnellspanner mit Metallkappe in Ihrem Bike erhalten haben. Dies betraf lediglich 2005er Kunden. Diese wurden dann 2x angeschrieben und mit Ersatz versorgt. Wenn jetzt einer von Euch keinen Ersatz erhalten hat bitte ich darum, sich mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung zu setzen um Details abzuklären.

Dito beim F99 Rückruf, auch hier wurden alle Kunden aus unserem System selektiert die ein Rad mit einem F99 bekommen haben. Auch wenn der F99 nur bis KW 45/04 vom Austausch betroffen ist wurden dennoch auch alle 2005er Kunden mit entsprechendem Bike angeschrieben. Im Moment sind wir gerade dabei die Rückläufer (Unbekannt verzogen usw.) herauszufiltern und telefonieren diesen Kunden hinterher. Auch hier gilt, wer noch keine Post von uns bekommen hat setzt sich bitte mit Syntace oder uns in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zickzack (5. Januar 2006)

Ich habe GESTERN eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben, dass ich noch keine SS erhalten habe. Diese wurde sehr schnell beantwortet. Ich war aus was für Gründen auch immer nicht im Serienbriefverteiler. Keine Briefe, keine SS. Man wolle mir aber gleich welche zuschicken.

HEUTE kamen sie schon mit der Post.

Ein großes Lob und danke.


----------



## Augus1328 (5. Januar 2006)

Musste grade eh bei Canyon anrufen wegen einer Teilebestellung u. da hab ich erfahren, dass die BM Reihe nicht von der Schnellspanner Problematik betroffen ist. 
Welche Iridium Schnellspanner haben dann die BigMountain Bikes?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## CLang (8. Januar 2006)

na super, habe vor weihnachten angerufen, war wohl auch nicht registriert  , mir wurde gesagt dass die ss losgeschickt würden...
bis jetzt ist nichts passiert...


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2006)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> na super, habe vor weihnachten angerufen, war wohl auch nicht registriert  , mir wurde gesagt dass die ss losgeschickt würden...
> bis jetzt ist nichts passiert...



Ich hatte mit meinen Iridium ss keine Problem habe aber trotzdem am Donnerstag dem 5.1 eine mail an Canyon geschickt, eine (1) Std später hatte ich eine Antwort mit Entschuldigung und am Freitag dem 6.1 waren die Schimano SS schon mit der Post da.
Schneller geht es nun wirklich nicht.
Schick doch noch eine mail (unbedingt Kunden und AuftragsNr. angeben)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Quellekatalog (13. Mai 2006)

Hoffentlich ist nicht jemand jetzt doppelt betroffen. 

*Rückrufaktion Schnellspanner von Shimano*

Shimano hat ein mögliches Sicherheitsproblem bei Schnellspannern für Vorderräder festgestellt. Es könnte u.U. zu einem Achsbruch beim montierten Schnellspanner kommen. Aus diesem Grund wird Shimano die betroffenen Schnellspanner freiwillig zurückrufen.


Die Rückrufaktion wird demnächst auch in den einschlägigen Fachmagazinen publiziert.

Es handelt sich dabei nur um Schnellspanner, welche nach dem 1. November 2005 ausgeliefert wurden. Betroffen sein können sowohl Schnellspanner aus Kompletträdern, aus fertigen Laufradsätzen und Naben.
Betroffen sind u.A. Schnellspanner aus Naben mit folgenden Modell-Codes:

HB 5501 (105)
HB 5600 (105)
HB 6600 (Ultegra)
HB 7800 (Dura Ace)
HB M765 (XT)
HB M756 (XT)
HB M760 (XT)
HB M960 (XTR)
HB M965 (XTR)



quelle: bikepalast.com


----------



## Staabi (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

aus den erwähnten Serien haben wir in dem betroffenen Zeitraum keine Schnellspanner verbaut. Wir nutzen Deore, die leicht an der schwarzen Achse erkannt werden können.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juli 2006)

also i kenn mich jetzt nix mehr aus.

ich hab ein canyon es 7 2005 - habe damals als meine schnellspanner locker wurde dies auch reklamiert. und auch neue bekommen.

aber was bekomm ich heute mit der post - schimano mtb schnellspanner - als garantieersatz ?!?

muss ich die jetzt einbauen und die andere zurückschicken? hat von euch auch wer diese dinger bekommen?

Der Strolch


----------

